# Hands up for a June/July BFP!! *UPDATE 10 BFP*



## littlemama16

so whos with me for a june BFP!!
me and hubby have been ttc #1 since a mc in jan this year so fx'd june is our month i am currently on CD 4 and have my themometer and OPK's ready to go i only started bbt last month and O'd on CD 14 so heres hoping for a sitckey bean this month!! so come on girls lets all get our BFP's in june ready for a 2013 bundle of joy!! xx :dust::dust: to everyone x


----------



## Sweetz33

:wave:


----------



## littlemama16

hey sweetz i was on your other post for a may bfp but havent read it in while you didnt get your bfp??


----------



## Sweetz33

littlemama16 said:


> hey sweetz i was on your other post for a may bfp but havent read it in while you didnt get your bfp??

Unfortunately no...the :witch: came yesterday and apparently I was sick on top of it. Heavy bleeding and nausea...I was shaking all over. Wasn't fun, but feeling much better today. 

Ate a very healthy dinner last night. Chicken breast breaded with wheat germ instead of bread crumbs, brown rice instead of white rice and juice instead of soda. Woke up feeling great and energized! For breakfast had a grapefruit, couple strawberries, yogurt and a prenatal. Feeling wonderful! 

I'm trying to fix my diet bc according to my doctors (and google) that is a big thing and my diet sucked lol. Gotta make a good oven for the baby right? :winkwink:


----------



## littlemama16

aw :hugs: heres to a june bfp hey!
yeah i gave up smoking drinking cafinated drinks and 99% of junk food gotta have the odd bit a choccie lol i take my prenatal every day and my doc and google told me that grapefruit is very good for you for increasing you CM so heres hoping our ovens are nice and sparkly just waiting for a little bean to start cooking!
wow yur dnner sounds delish might have to make that myself :)


----------



## Sweetz33

littlemama16 said:


> aw :hugs: heres to a june bfp hey!
> yeah i gave up smoking drinking cafinated drinks and 99% of junk food gotta have the odd bit a choccie lol i take my prenatal every day and my doc and google told me that grapefruit is very good for you for increasing you CM so heres hoping our ovens are nice and sparkly just waiting for a little bean to start cooking!
> wow yur dnner sounds delish might have to make that myself :)

It was delish! Lol! I gave up smoking a couple months ago, coffee and soda last month, this month is the junk food. What me docs said was this " if your fridge looks like a bright rainbow...that is a good thing" well...my fridge sure does look like a rainbow!


----------



## lch28

im in!!!! i am on cd3!


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> im in!!!! i am on cd3!

Woohoo!


----------



## lch28

hah yay sweetz if we both get bfps in june looks like well have the same due date i got af on saturday did you? we would be bump buddies!fingers crossed for that


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hah yay sweetz if we both get bfps in june looks like well have the same due date i got af on saturday did you? we would be bump buddies!fingers crossed for that

Early Sunday am! Bump buddies fo sure! Lol!


----------



## lch28

yayyyy


----------



## CherylC3

Hey can I join u lovely ladies? I'm sorry for ur losses I had a mc at 7 wks on 9th march now on cd4 and hoping to get a June BFP.... Got my OPKs at the ready :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Woohooooo bump buddies! And sure Cheryl! :)


----------



## CherylC3

We're all close in our cycles so thts good...xx


----------



## lch28

Yes we are! I am on cd3, sweetz i think cd2??? and you cd4. That is so cool. I would be thrilled if we all got BFPs this month. We would all be at the same stages of pregnancy together, and since we have all suffered a loss (sadly) we would all be there for each other


----------



## CherylC3

Sounds like a plan missy ttc buddies soon to be bump buddies :) here so :dust: ladies


----------



## Sweetz33

CherylC3 said:


> Sounds like a plan missy ttc buddies soon to be bump buddies :) here so :dust: ladies

Yay! Sounds great! 

Yes I am on cd2.

I'm gunna change siggy lol


----------



## lch28

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I hope that my doctors appointment goes ok..


----------



## bamagurl

I would like to join if you ladies don't mind! We lost our baby on April 19th. We have been trying before af but not sure that will work out....my face is breaking out like a teenage boys so I am sure she is right around the corner. So hoping for june!!


----------



## Sweetz33

bamagurl said:


> I would like to join if you ladies don't mind! We lost our baby on April 19th. We have been trying before af but not sure that will work out....my face is breaking out like a teenage boys so I am sure she is right around the corner. So hoping for june!!

Welcome bamagurl!


----------



## littlemama16

lch28 said:


> im in!!!! i am on cd3!

welcome ich28 :dust: so sorry for your loss :hugs: heres hoping for a june BFP!


----------



## littlemama16

CherylC3 said:


> Hey can I join u lovely ladies? I'm sorry for ur losses I had a mc at 7 wks on 9th march now on cd4 and hoping to get a June BFP.... Got my OPKs at the ready :)

welcome Cherylc3 so sorry hear about your mc :hugs: :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

bamagurl said:


> I would like to join if you ladies don't mind! We lost our baby on April 19th. We have been trying before af but not sure that will work out....my face is breaking out like a teenage boys so I am sure she is right around the corner. So hoping for june!!

welcome bamagurl fx'd for a june BFP so sorry for your loss :hugs: :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

hey all i got af on friday 4th and am due to ovulate in about 13 days so heres hoping we catch that little eggy and get a june bfp and hopefully we can all be bump buddies fx'd and :dust: for everyone x


----------



## Sweetz33

littlemama16 said:


> hey all i got af on friday 4th and am due to ovulate in about 13 days so heres hoping we catch that little eggy and get a june bfp and hopefully we can all be bump buddies fx'd and :dust: for everyone x

Epic....the bump buddies thread hehe


----------



## littlemama16

haha that we are hopefully we get all our BFP's this month :)


----------



## CherylC3

littlemama16 said:


> hey all i got af on friday 4th and am due to ovulate in about 13 days so heres hoping we catch that little eggy and get a june bfp and hopefully we can all be bump buddies fx'd and :dust: for everyone x

Hey we're both on cd5 :happydance: hopefully we will be oing at the same time and get a lovely BFP together...:thumbup: I'm hoping I o round about cd12 then I can test 1st June....xxx :dust: ladies


----------



## littlemama16

CherylC3 said:


> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> hey all i got af on friday 4th and am due to ovulate in about 13 days so heres hoping we catch that little eggy and get a june bfp and hopefully we can all be bump buddies fx'd and :dust: for everyone x
> 
> Hey we're both on cd5 :happydance: hopefully we will be oing at the same time and get a lovely BFP together...:thumbup: I'm hoping I o round about cd12 then I can test 1st June....xxx :dust: ladiesClick to expand...

Yay!! F'Xd we get our BFPs around the same time I usually O on cd 14 and looking to test on the 2nd of June as thats when AF is due hopefully she stays away!! X


----------



## SATH

Hi All, Count me in. I'm on CD 4 but I don't expect to ovulate until CD 20 ish so annoying trying everything to bring it forward but nothing worked so far.


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome sath... Here's some :dust: ur way lady...xxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Ooooh, can I join? I'm just finishing up my AF (first after MC) right now, so hoping to ovulate around May 20th, testing first week of June! Need that BFP for a Valentines Day 2013 baby! 

XXX


----------



## CherylC3

Pebbles11 said:


> Ooooh, can I join? I'm just finishing up my AF (first after MC) right now, so hoping to ovulate around May 20th, testing first week of June! Need that BFP for a Valentines Day 2013 baby!
> 
> XXX

Welcome I never tht of tht my ex boyfriends bday was the 15 feb so I want a BFP but don't want the 15th lol...xx


----------



## lch28

SATH said:


> Hi All, Count me in. I'm on CD 4 but I don't expect to ovulate until CD 20 ish so annoying trying everything to bring it forward but nothing worked so far.

yay i am on cd4 too, i didn't O last month and got AF on cd17.....


----------



## littlemama16

Pebbles11 said:


> Ooooh, can I join? I'm just finishing up my AF (first after MC) right now, so hoping to ovulate around May 20th, testing first week of June! Need that BFP for a Valentines Day 2013 baby!
> 
> XXX

welcome so sorry for your loss f'xd for a bfp in june :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

SATH said:


> Hi All, Count me in. I'm on CD 4 but I don't expect to ovulate until CD 20 ish so annoying trying everything to bring it forward but nothing worked so far.

hey hun welcome, im not 100% sure on anything either have you asked your doc?? :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

CherylC3 said:


> Pebbles11 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh, can I join? I'm just finishing up my AF (first after MC) right now, so hoping to ovulate around May 20th, testing first week of June! Need that BFP for a Valentines Day 2013 baby!
> 
> XXX
> 
> Welcome I never tht of tht my ex boyfriends bday was the 15 feb so I want a BFP but don't want the 15th lol...xxClick to expand...

haha i totally understand that!! my dads bday is on the 9th of feb and he passede away when i was 11 so i would love to have bub then :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Another waaaaay too hot day inFL (hides in the a/c). Af slowing down...which is normal I have very short visits. Been up since 5:30....feeling overall pretty good. Going to clean the house today. I really need to mop. Have asked ss to mop for a week now....nothing. Can't take it anymore. We got into last night bc he has been acting like a disrespectful turd. He came clean and said that he is afraid of trusting anyone completely bc everyone he has, has effed him over. I told him I ain't like everyone else....made the boy get watery eyed....kinda felt bad afterwards. His mother is a total psychopath and has serious issues...can't stand the woman. So I understand why he is scared to trust another mom figure. I did tell him to stop calling me mama if it is just bc I am with his father. I told him call me mama when you want me to be that person to you. Harsh I know....but he needs to learn not everyone is going to be an arse to him! Arghh....teenagers lol


----------



## lch28

SATH said:


> Hi All, Count me in. I'm on CD 4 but I don't expect to ovulate until CD 20 ish so annoying trying everything to bring it forward but nothing worked so far.

I am on cd4 also. I have heard that people who used fertility supplements like fertility blend for women were able to bring there CD down to 14 or 15 ish..


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> Another waaaaay too hot day inFL (hides in the a/c). Af slowing down...which is normal I have very short visits. Been up since 5:30....feeling overall pretty good. Going to clean the house today. I really need to mop. Have asked ss to mop for a week now....nothing. Can't take it anymore. We got into last night bc he has been acting like a disrespectful turd. He came clean and said that he is afraid of trusting anyone completely bc everyone he has, has effed him over. I told him I ain't like everyone else....made the boy get watery eyed....kinda felt bad afterwards. His mother is a total psychopath and has serious issues...can't stand the woman. So I understand why he is scared to trust another mom figure. I did tell him to stop calling me mama if it is just bc I am with his father. I told him call me mama when you want me to be that person to you. Harsh I know....but he needs to learn not everyone is going to be an arse to him! Arghh....teenagers lol

AHHH you live in Florida. Lucky i live in Jersey. hate it..
That is good Af is slowing down. Mine is definitely not!! I usually have 7 day cycles though. How has the healthy eating been going? Did you look into pre seed or guafinesin for fertile cm? How old is your step son? My fiancee also has 2 daughters from a previous relationship. The mother is out of her fricken mind, refused to let him see them when she found out I was preg until he had no choice but to get a court order for visitation. She won't let them come with in 50 feet of me. Oh well, she is there Mom and I am not going to force a relationship with them. He only got 3 hours a week with them and other then that she won't even let him see them on there birthdays or holidays if it is not a visitation day. 

Anyway hope things get better with your step son, how long have you lived with him? He will hopefully warm up soon...


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Another waaaaay too hot day inFL (hides in the a/c). Af slowing down...which is normal I have very short visits. Been up since 5:30....feeling overall pretty good. Going to clean the house today. I really need to mop. Have asked ss to mop for a week now....nothing. Can't take it anymore. We got into last night bc he has been acting like a disrespectful turd. He came clean and said that he is afraid of trusting anyone completely bc everyone he has, has effed him over. I told him I ain't like everyone else....made the boy get watery eyed....kinda felt bad afterwards. His mother is a total psychopath and has serious issues...can't stand the woman. So I understand why he is scared to trust another mom figure. I did tell him to stop calling me mama if it is just bc I am with his father. I told him call me mama when you want me to be that person to you. Harsh I know....but he needs to learn not everyone is going to be an arse to him! Arghh....teenagers lol
> 
> AHHH you live in Florida. Lucky i live in Jersey. hate it..
> That is good Af is slowing down. Mine is definitely not!! I usually have 7 day cycles though. How has the healthy eating been going? Did you look into pre seed or guafinesin for fertile cm? How old is your step son? My fiancee also has 2 daughters from a previous relationship. The mother is out of her fricken mind, refused to let him see them when she found out I was preg until he had no choice but to get a court order for visitation. She won't let them come with in 50 feet of me. Oh well, she is there Mom and I am not going to force a relationship with them. He only got 3 hours a week with them and other then that she won't even let him see them on there birthdays or holidays if it is not a visitation day.
> 
> Anyway hope things get better with your step son, how long have you lived with him? He will hopefully warm up soon...Click to expand...

Ooo me & NJ do NOT get along lol 

Healthy eating going great but did sneak 2 Oreos and a Pepsi last night. :blush:

My ss is 16 and thinks he is a man already and he can do what he wants when he wants. He has lived with us permanently since Feb. so only been about 4 months. I dare the mother to come within 5 feet of me or him....I will lay the smack down. Lol :bodyb:


----------



## lch28

Haha you have been to new jersey? what part? I went to Florida last summer..


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Haha you have been to new jersey? what part? I went to Florida last summer..

I got stuck on the turnpike with no gas during rush hour in July with no a/c...I hate...no wait...LOATHE NJ....


----------



## littlemama16

Sweetz33 said:


> Another waaaaay too hot day inFL (hides in the a/c). Af slowing down...which is normal I have very short visits. Been up since 5:30....feeling overall pretty good. Going to clean the house today. I really need to mop. Have asked ss to mop for a week now....nothing. Can't take it anymore. We got into last night bc he has been acting like a disrespectful turd. He came clean and said that he is afraid of trusting anyone completely bc everyone he has, has effed him over. I told him I ain't like everyone else....made the boy get watery eyed....kinda felt bad afterwards. His mother is a total psychopath and has serious issues...can't stand the woman. So I understand why he is scared to trust another mom figure. I did tell him to stop calling me mama if it is just bc I am with his father. I told him call me mama when you want me to be that person to you. Harsh I know....but he needs to learn not everyone is going to be an arse to him! Arghh....teenagers lol

its near on winter here gets down to about 6 degrees (42 f) and in summer only reaches about 25 degrees (77 f) lol i looked after my nephew who was 15 at the time and gosh that was hard enough the moods and attitude like woah! seemed to think he knew everything and the world was revolving around him and his mother well that leaves alot to be desired!!


----------



## lch28

Sweetz33 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> Haha you have been to new jersey? what part? I went to Florida last summer..
> 
> I got stuck on the turnpike with no gas during rush hour in July with no a/c...I hate...no wait...LOATHE NJ....Click to expand...

That must have been terrible. I got a flat tire last year 3 hours down the parkway on my way down the shore and had to wait 4 and 1/2 hours for a tow truck


----------



## Sweetz33

Like I said before trying to get healthier so I can maybe get my June bfp...well I just went all OCD on the trees in my yard and landed up trimming down my whole driveway and front yard...talk about a workout!

Downside....I have a huge pile of tree clippings and nowhere to put them...

Upside...I GOT A KILLER TAN!!! Lol!!! Ty hot Florida sun! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Haha good for you sweetz. I have been sitting on my ass all day. These cramps are killing me


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Haha good for you sweetz. I have been sitting on my ass all day. These cramps are killing me

I only get cramps the 1st day TG. My docs also told me the more I move the faster it all comes out. It seems to have worked bc my periods only last about 3-4 days now.


----------



## lch28

Hm maybe I should go to the gym or something.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Hm maybe I should go to the gym or something.

I just housework, yardwork, or play with the dogs.


----------



## lch28

Is your AF over now?


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Is your AF over now?

Very very light almost spotting


----------



## lch28

uggh lucky you. i noticed my flow is getting a bit lighter but it is still heavy


----------



## Maurie

do you ladies mind if I join? :flower:
I am on CD 4. 
We lost our baby on feb2. This is the first month the Dr. will let us try.

We are on 100mg clomid CD 3-7... we have a mid cycle ultrasound on 5/18.

Hoping this will be it :)


----------



## littlemama16

Maurie said:


> do you ladies mind if I join? :flower:
> I am on CD 4.
> We lost our baby on feb2. This is the first month the Dr. will let us try.
> 
> We are on 100mg clomid CD 3-7... we have a mid cycle ultrasound on 5/18.
> 
> Hoping this will be it :)

hey welcome the more the merrier :) sorry for your loss :hugs: f'xd you get your june BFP :dust: x


----------



## Sweetz33

My digestive track is acting up...Oye...probably bc I'm eating better and my body is flushing out all the crap (no pun intended lol)


----------



## lch28

Maurie said:


> do you ladies mind if I join? :flower:
> I am on CD 4.
> We lost our baby on feb2. This is the first month the Dr. will let us try.
> 
> We are on 100mg clomid CD 3-7... we have a mid cycle ultrasound on 5/18.
> 
> Hoping this will be it :)

welcome! i hope this is your month!


----------



## bamagurl

Maurie said:


> do you ladies mind if I join? :flower:
> I am on CD 4.
> We lost our baby on feb2. This is the first month the Dr. will let us try.
> 
> We are on 100mg clomid CD 3-7... we have a mid cycle ultrasound on 5/18.
> 
> Hoping this will be it :)

Welcome!!! Hope this is your month! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome Maurie.. :hugs: hope this is ur month Hun..
Morning ladies, I do wish I was getting some of ur sunshine over her :(
It's freezing here... Ich28 spoke to a girl yesterday and she said she had 2afs a week apart after her loss and fell pg tht cycle so there is hope for us babe... Hope we get lots of BFPs this month ladies..cxx


----------



## lch28

CherylC3 said:


> Welcome Maurie.. :hugs: hope this is ur month Hun..
> Morning ladies, I do wish I was getting some of ur sunshine over her :(
> It's freezing here... Ich28 spoke to a girl yesterday and she said she had 2afs a week apart after her loss and fell pg tht cycle so there is hope for us babe... Hope we get lots of BFPs this month ladies..cxx

YAYY thanks for telling me that! Af is slowing down a lot now, should be gone by tomorrow or next day. I still have no idea where my cycle is with Ov and my fertile window. Trying to figure it out with my first month temping. I will just BD every other day to be safe..


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm doin tempting and OPKs this cycle..x


----------



## lch28

Me too , first cycle temping except decided to start after AF ends. Hope thats okay. I HATE OPKS. but i will use them anyway..


----------



## littlemama16

this will be my second month of temping and opk's .. i found that last month it really helped me get in tune with my body in knowing when i was ovulating and its kinda fascinating that your temp can show you when you ovulate lol


----------



## CherylC3

I'm excited about doing it registered on fertility friend to do charting...x


----------



## littlemama16

im on there to i have the link to y chart under my posts :)i ended up buyng the 1 year VIP membership cause if you go on their facebook and like it you can get its for $25 which is a huge saving i thought lol and you get so many more features when you have the vip :)


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh VIP tht sounds good il look at tht. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I had a feeling I wouldn't get my May bfp that I really wanted, can I join you for a June bfp please the witch just got me :cry:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs duck welcome, I'm cd 7 totally dragging in, I was out for may too at I didn't o last month... Let's hope we get some jun BFPs xxx


----------



## lch28

welcome mrs duck! Sorry the witch got you. I am on cd6 cheryl. We are so close! We'd have basically the same due date if we get bfp this month


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies. I'm so disappointed about the witch showing this month as its our anniversary at the end of the month and wanted to celebrate with a bfp.

Ich our cycles seem very similar with our really early af's. This cycle I still only managed a 23 day cycle, I used to be 31 days but I can't get anywhere near it now.

At least I know I ov'ed this month or at least had very dark opks.

Roll on June bfp's for us all


----------



## Maurie

Welcome! So sorry you fit in the group. AF is a B. I am on CD 6. Hope we all get about the same due dates.


----------



## lch28

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm so disappointed about the witch showing this month as its our anniversary at the end of the month and wanted to celebrate with a bfp.
> 
> Ich our cycles seem very similar with our really early af's. This cycle I still only managed a 23 day cycle, I used to be 31 days but I can't get anywhere near it now.
> 
> At least I know I ov'ed this month or at least had very dark opks.
> 
> Roll on June bfp's for us all

It sucks! It is bad enough to get AF, but early?!?! Come onn. I def didn't O last cycle so i am hoping too this time. what day did you O with a 23 day cycle?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I had convinced myself I was going to get a bfp this month it was a bit of a blow to get the witch show her ugly face and early to really stick her broom in


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh Ich we must be on the same wavelength as well as cycle I posted the same time as you.

I had my first positive opk cd10 then a really dark one cd11 around lunchtime and then a light opk cd12


----------



## lch28

I think i kinda new something was up last month because I never got a +opk and then i had my usual AF symptom. When i BD a few days before AF it hurts like hell. I sorta knew. This month i am hoping will be more normal..


----------



## MrsDuck

How come some people's bodies have gone back to normal to quickly and others seem to take months. I wonder if you miscarriage naturally or have medical management or d&c makes any difference to how quickly your body gets back to normal


----------



## lch28

I think it is just different for everyone. My doctor said that it may take me longer because I was 23 weeks and 6 days pregnant when I lost Sophia. When was your mc? Sorry, i have an awful memory i am sure you already posted this.


----------



## MrsDuck

I was at my first scan at 11 weeks but only measured 6 weeks so really early. The dr said having an erpc would mean my body returned to normal quickly......I wish it would


----------



## lch28

Hmm . I'm sorry, it sucks we both can't just get a normal cycle back. It is good you know you are Ovulating, i hope i ovulate this month. Maybe a fertility blend will help you get back to normal? Do you know how long it took to get HCG down to zero?


----------



## MrsDuck

No idea I didn't know enough about ttc to ask any questions. B&B has taught me so much, I'd know what to ask now.


----------



## lch28

Haha me too. I never have ttc before this. My last pregnancy was a surprise (the best one ever) =[


----------



## MrsDuck

Nor me, my eggy was caught the first month ntnp


----------



## lch28

maybe that means we will have no problems conceiving once we get our regular cycles back. lets keep fingers crossed. what cd you on


----------



## lch28

oh wow. it says right in front of my face your on cd1. oops lol


----------



## MrsDuck

That's ok I keep doing that too, yup back at cd1 today booooooo


----------



## patiently

Can i join ladies, im not actually ttc just yet i still have to wait for my 1st AF after my surgery for an ectopic pregnancy but im hoping my one tube will do me proud and June will see me with a sticky BFP. Baby dust to all x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi patiently of course you can join in our little thread, so sorry for your loss I hope you get your June bfp :flower:


----------



## littlemama16

MrsDuck said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I had a feeling I wouldn't get my May bfp that I really wanted, can I join you for a June bfp please the witch just got me :c
> 
> welcome mrsduck :) good luck for a june BFP :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

patiently said:


> Can i join ladies, im not actually ttc just yet i still have to wait for my 1st AF after my surgery for an ectopic pregnancy but im hoping my one tube will do me proud and June will see me with a sticky BFP. Baby dust to all x

:hugs: welcome hope you get your bfp in june :)


----------



## littlemama16

my doc and a couple of ladies on here have said that for the first 3 months after a mc that your are more fertile as your progesterone levels are still elevated and it helps in falling pregnant so hopefully we all get our bfps in june :) :dust:


----------



## lch28

Welcome =] i hope you get a bfp too i am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetz33

Alright DH and I are so confused when I will O so we are pretty much just going to SMEP this month. One site says this weekend, another next weekend....so for the next two weeks we will just be :sex: like crazy... Here's hoping everyone gets their :bfp: 

Have been watching my 5 y/o nephew so verrrryyyy busy lol

:dust: for all!


----------



## MrsDuck

littlemama16 said:


> my doc and a couple of ladies on here have said that for the first 3 months after a mc that your are more fertile as your progesterone levels are still elevated and it helps in falling pregnant so hopefully we all get our bfps in june :) :dust:

Hi littlemama, I keep hearing that but it hasn't been for me. I'm hoping for a fertile May with lots of bfp's in june.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sweetz I know what you mean, the app I am using on my phone is all over the place it doesn't have a clue what i'm doing now due to my random cycles so will just be :sex: as much as possible this month


----------



## lch28

Me too sweetz, af just ended today so i am just going to bd every other day. Since my last cycle was so short i am thinking i may O early, or not at all..


----------



## Maurie

Is anyone using OPKs?


----------



## MrsDuck

Is it really possible to O while you are still having your period?

I started using opk's last cycle and they seemed to work fine for me so will continue to use this cycle. Are you trying to decide whether to use them or not maurie?


----------



## Maurie

Um yeah a bit... I have used them for more than 6 months. When we conceived with out lo in jan I used them. 

The difference is this cycle I am going in for an ultrasound of my ovaries at the time of O and get the trigger shot if all the eggies are all ready for O. I am just afraid that since my dose of clomid went up I will O earlier and miss it....

I have heard of O'ing while on your period. It really depends on how long your cycle is. 
Oh the joys...


----------



## Sweetz33

According to ff...my af arrived Sunday and my fertile time starts tomorrow O day next Tuesday  so apparently I O right after period? ? That is why we said screw it. And we are just going to :sex: a lot. One weird thing is my period stopped. DH and I :sex: then I started bleeding again. Not heavy but enough to need a tampon and have been spotting that whole day and today....that ever happen to anyone before?


----------



## lch28

That has happened to me. Having sex or an orgasm can make whatever blood that is left over come out.


----------



## bamagurl

So ladies I have been trying so hard to take the relaxed approach to ttc. I am almost 100% I o'ed around the 3rd, but I am terrified I am wrong. I don't use any form of checking to make sure I o'ed. I just kind of listened to my body in a sense if that makes any sense! I should receive af on the 17th and I am not sure if I am making myself think or have symptoms or if they are just af symptoms and are different because of af. I just had to share because you ladies are the only ones who know we are trying....I am just so confused but trying not to stress about it.


----------



## lch28

I know how you feel. I can not help but stress about ttc. Af just ended and this is my last chance to get a BFP before my due date of my daughter Sophia. I went into pre-term labor at 23 weeks and my angel baby did not make it. I was due June 24th =[ I'd be 34 weeks right now *sigh*

What symptoms are you feeling? I hope you get a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh maurie does that mean there is a good chance of a multiple pregnancy?
If opks worked for you before they should continue to work for you I would have thought make sure you test a few times a day though to make sure you catch that surge.

That happens to me sweetz I think it's quite normal I agree with you Ich 

Hi bamagurl I've got everything crossed for you, bring on th bfp


----------



## bamagurl

I just know this month will be it for you!!! I will send you all my :dust: 
I was 12 weeks along even though baby stopped growing at 9-10 weeks. It was one of the hardest, if not the hardest thing I have gone through. I am so sorry for your loss. I bet she was absolutely beautiful :hug:

I have been having backache, tired, my face is breaking out like a teenage boy, & I may be just making this one up but I think smells are more recognizable! I have had slight headaches off and on also.


----------



## MrsDuck

The symptoms look good


----------



## bamagurl

Thank you I so hope they are! I am just afraid I am making them up in my head. I am terrified to think it could actually happen this quickly. I know that sounds so silly. It would be a month since we lost our angel baby. 

I just know this cycle is going to be it for all of us ladies!!!


----------



## lch28

i hope so.. i don't even think I o'd last cycle. i got AF on cd17 =[


----------



## bamagurl

Aww I am sorry! It makes it so much worse when your body seems so out of control! I think it drives you crazier just because you have no idea when anything is happening really.


----------



## lch28

yes, my first period was only 2 days long. this one was just like my pre pregnancy periods so i am hoping this month will be back to normal for me


----------



## bamagurl

I certainly hope so....I really think you will get your :bfp: before your due date! 

I forgot to mention I have been having very vivid dreams & a lot of them. Most of them about being pregnant or testing and getting a positive on a test, but some of them have nothing to do with being pregnant they are just vivid crazy dreams that I can remember as if they actually happened, Thank God they don't because some of them oh my lol!


----------



## lch28

I am thinking you may be pregnant.
When i was pregnant I had the most vivid dreams it was insane. I would remember every little detail. If i woke up and went to pee when i went back to bed the dream would continue. Sometimes it would even continue the next night. I would remember 4 dreams a night if not more. It was crazy!


----------



## bamagurl

That is exactly what mine are like. I am terrified of taking a test and it being negative which I think it is probably still too early for a positive.


----------



## lch28

is AF due in 4 days? i got a positive pregnancy test 5 days before AF was due. 10 of them actually. could not believe my eyes and went and bought 3 different brands lol


----------



## bamagurl

5 days maybe....She should show up Thursday. I am just terrified because I know I will be crushed if it is all in my head and the test is negative.


----------



## lch28

Hmm. I suggest waiting until at least day before AF


----------



## bamagurl

Yes hopefully I can hold of till Wednesday. With our angel baby I tested 3 days before and got a positive.


----------



## lch28

Were you ttc when you last got pregnant?


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah we have a daughter who will be 1 next weekend and we started trying December & I found out end of February we were expecting. Even though I was so excited after our first appointment I knew something wasn't right, but just thought every pregnancy is different. I just know even though I don't tell anyone or say it out loud I will be so disappointed if af shows up Thursday, but that feels selfish to say on here when there have been so many beautiful well deserving women who have been trying for so much longer than me.


----------



## lch28

don't feel bad, af is always a disappointment when ttc. i cry every time i get it. i also felt something was wrong my whole pregnancy. I think it is because this would have been my first baby but i never truly believed i would have had her. I felt like it was not going to happen. how long did it take you to conceive last?


----------



## bamagurl

With my daughter it took us about 3-4 months, with our angel baby it took about 2 months. How long did it take you with beautiful Sophia?

Yes we had our first appointment and did the ultrasound and I knew something wasn't normal. I thought the baby should at least look like my daughter did at her first ultrasound, but something was off. Our angel did not look like a baby, there was abnormal development.


----------



## Sweetz33

Does less sleep affect anyone else's bbt? When I get less sleep my temp peaks but when I get enough or even over sleep it is very low...I got 9 hrs sleep last night and my temp was the lowest yet this cycle 96.56.

I take it every morning 1st thing. Usually between 6:15-6:30am.


----------



## lch28

hmm not sure sweetz. you are supposed to take it after 3 hours good sleep without getting up at all. do you do it vaginally or orally.

bamagurl - Sophia was a surprise pregnancy. we were not ttc but we were thrilled. i am sorry you lost your angel. what week was the ultrasound?


----------



## Sweetz33

Orally


----------



## lch28

Do you breathe through your mouth when you sleep? if you do that can make your temps weird


----------



## bamagurl

lch28 said:


> hmm not sure sweetz. you are supposed to take it after 3 hours good sleep without getting up at all. do you do it vaginally or orally.
> 
> bamagurl - Sophia was a surprise pregnancy. we were not ttc but we were thrilled. i am sorry you lost your angel. what week was the ultrasound?

It was our 12 week ultrasound. I think it was hardest hearing the heartbeat then it just being gone the next time.


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> Do you breathe through your mouth when you sleep? if you do that can make your temps weird

Last night. I did bc my allergies lol


----------



## lch28

bamagurl - gosh i am sorry.. i can't imagine going to hear the heart beat and have it not being there. when my doctor told me i was in labor and the baby was too little to make it i feel like the world stopped, and hasn't started up yet. 

sweetz - maybe you should try vaginally. i think it is more accurate.


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I knew once she couldn't find it on the doppler that the baby was gone. I felt the same way like the world just stopped. It was the very last thing I expected to hear.


----------



## lch28

I know, i was in shock. I have an incompetent cervix, so my cervix dilated without me feeling any pain. She just calmly said "Lily you are 5 cm dilated. The baby is delivering, we can not stop it and she is going to die" My head was spinning. I thought she was mistaken. I didn't understand how i could be 5 cm dilated and not in any pain


----------



## littlemama16

well its mothers day here in australia so happy mthers day to all the wonderful mums and happy mothers day to all the mummys with angel babies .. i would have been 6 and half months today and only had 8 weeks to go :( how is everyone gong i am due to ovulate on thursday accorng to FF am going t start using my OPK's today :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies, im on CD1 of my first AF since my MC on Friday 13th April. had some really nasty HPT tests yest that were positive which i now know were evaps so im ready to try again with a fresh start!! x


----------



## CherylC3

Cd10 here starting my OPKs... I hope I o soon...x


----------



## bamagurl

Happy Mother's Day ladies! I know today will be a difficult day for most, if not all, of us. I am thinking of you ladies today! 

I saw this poem and wanted to share it with you. I hope not only does it bring tears as I am crying after reading it but a peace that while our angels are gone we are still their mothers & they are with us every step of the way.

To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say 
But first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay. 
I'm writing this from heaven, here I dwell with God above 
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; Here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight; 
Remember that I am with you every morning, noon, and night. 
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through 
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

"It's good to have you back again, you were missed while you were gone, 
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on. 
I need you here badly, you are part of my plan, 
There's so much that we have to do to help out mortal man." 
God gave me a list of things that he wished for me to do 
And foremost on my list is to watch and care for you. 

And when you lie in bed at night; the day's chores put to flight, 
God and I are closest to you, in the middle of the night. 
When you think of my life on earth, and all of those missed years, 
Because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears. 
But do not be afraid to cry, it does relieve the pain, 
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain. 

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned, 
But if I were to tell you that, you wouldn't understand. 
But one thing is for certain though, my life on earth is o'er, 
I'm closer to you now than ever was before. 
There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb,
But together we can do it by taking one day at a time. 
There is a very wise philosophy and I'd like to share it with you, 
That as you give unto the world, the world will give unto you. 
If you can help somebody who is in sorrow and pain, 
Then you can say to God at night, "My day was not in vain. 
And now I am contented, that my life is worthwhile, 
Knowing as I passed along the way I made somebody smile." 

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low, 
Just lend them your hand to pick them up, as on your way you go. 
When you're walking down the street and you've got me on your mind, 
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind. 
And when it's time for you to go, for that body to be free,, 
Remember you're not going, You're coming here to me.


----------



## MrsDuck

bamagurl such a lovely poem thank you for sharing it.

I can't wait to start poas, at least then when I'm doing something the days seem to go quicker, I'm only cd4 the witch is just about leaving the house now, so will start bd'ing soon as I ovulated cd11 last cycle, I think I will start poas and bd'ing cd8 just to make sure I can't possibly miss my eggy.


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies I took a test today & it was a bfn....for some reason I wasn't too sad, I guess because I am not thinking af isn't due until Thursday so there is still hope. Although I have noticed that there is a clear cm today, not sure what that means....hoping it is good though. Guess time will only tell!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed for you bamagurl, please keep us posted


----------



## CherylC3

Ur not out till the witch show missy.. Xx


----------



## Straub

Hi Ladies I would love to join your group. I am ttc baby number three after 2 losses one in Jan and one in April. I am having my first AF since the last loss so I'm on cycle day 3 and hoping to get the BFP with a nice sticky bean. I am new to forums but I have had a major falling out with my BF after the last miscarriage (she can't understand why I think it was insensitive of her to send me a text of two positive pregnancy tests the day after I lost my second baby) so I feel like it would be nice to have some support through this ttc process. Wishing you all lots of luck and I'll look forward to hearing all about your BFP and hopefully sharing mine.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Straub, so sorry you are finding yourself here, sorry for your losses, you will find that we are all very supportive here :flower:


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies I am starting to feel crazy....which doesn't take a lot to do haha. I took a test this morning & no surprise really but :bfn: I am starting to feel like "symptoms" are all in my head. The only thing I can really do is wait for af and just not think about it. Which hopefully this week will be somewhat easy, our dd's first birthday party is this weekend so preparing & making decorations for that. Just needed to vent some since there is no one else to talk to about it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im hoping end of may beginning of june bfp!!!

Dust to all of you xox


----------



## bamagurl

keepthefaithx said:


> Im hoping end of may beginning of june bfp!!!
> 
> Dust to all of you xox

Hope you get your :bfp: soon! Fingers crossed for you :) 

:dust:


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> Hi Ladies I would love to join your group. I am ttc baby number three after 2 losses one in Jan and one in April. I am having my first AF since the last loss so I'm on cycle day 3 and hoping to get the BFP with a nice sticky bean. I am new to forums but I have had a major falling out with my BF after the last miscarriage (she can't understand why I think it was insensitive of her to send me a text of two positive pregnancy tests the day after I lost my second baby) so I feel like it would be nice to have some support through this ttc process. Wishing you all lots of luck and I'll look forward to hearing all about your BFP and hopefully sharing mine.

Welcome :) so sorry for your losses :hugs: hope you get a June BFP :dust


----------



## MrsDuck

Bamagurl you aren't out yet, I hope the witch stays away for you.

Keepthefaith I hope you get your bfp soon

Littlemama not long now til you o happy bd'ing


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> Hi Straub, so sorry you are finding yourself here, sorry for your losses, you will find that we are all very supportive here :flower:

Looks like we are only a few days apart in our cycle Mrs Duck. I think this is actually the best part of the month. AF is nearly gone and just lots of BD coming up before the dreaded 2ww. I always feel positive this part of the month and then as soon as ovulation is over its crazy town!!!


----------



## Straub

CherylC3 said:


> Cd10 here starting my OPKs... I hope I o soon...x

Good Luck


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies cd12 here and losing hope I'm goin to o :( b4 my mc I always got a pos on cd11 and last cycle I was waiting to ov and the witch showed her face on cd12 x


----------



## cathgibbs

you never know hun, your body could have been adjusting last cycle. did you use OPKs from the day AF went away? i know some people have OV as soon as AF has gone xxx


----------



## Straub

littlemama16 said:


> well its mothers day here in australia so happy mthers day to all the wonderful mums and happy mothers day to all the mummys with angel babies .. i would have been 6 and half months today and only had 8 weeks to go :( how is everyone gong i am due to ovulate on thursday accorng to FF am going t start using my OPK's today :)

Hi Littlemama I am in Australia too and lost my first baby on the 24th Jan. I see you are about to ovulate - good luck!


----------



## CherylC3

Af finished the wed bd the thurs used a OPK fri cd8 was neg, then started cd10 all neg and my cm is going away now :( it's really upsetting me I don't kno if I should go to the doctor about it?x


----------



## cathgibbs

I would hun, especially if its upsetting you, TTC is hard enough without having the added stress of Oving, you have to ovulate to have a period, is that right?

Obv you can get pregnant as you conceived before, did you have an US after the MC? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah everything was all clear and got my af cd43 then cd12.. Time will tell. X


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies. Haven't been on in a few days.
I hope everyone who is waiting to O gets the +opk. 
I am also waiting to O. I am on cd11. I hope af doesn't come on cd17 again!!
Baby dust to all


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> well its mothers day here in australia so happy mthers day to all the wonderful mums and happy mothers day to all the mummys with angel babies .. i would have been 6 and half months today and only had 8 weeks to go :( how is everyone gong i am due to ovulate on thursday accorng to FF am going t start using my OPK's today :)
> 
> Hi Littlemama I am in Australia too and lost my first baby on the 24th Jan. I see you are about to ovulate - good luck!Click to expand...

yeah live in cold old tassie lol due to O on thursday been using y opks byt yet to get even a second line on them last cycle (first cycle using them) i got a positive on cd13 and my bbt showed i ovulated on cd14 and i am cd 13 tomorrow so hoping i get it tomorrow really praying we get our bfp in early june we just bought a new bigger car yesterday just so we can fit a pram and car seat into it so fx'd june is all our month :) :dust:


----------



## lch28

I hope june is your month too! AF is due on june 2nd for me. hope she doesn't come. this is my last chance to get a bfp before my due date. i never even O'd last cycle


----------



## cathgibbs

hi girls, im on CD3 but AF is going today i think by the looks of things  AF would only be here for 4 days Max before MC and AF showed up 2 days later than normal this month so i think my body is pretty much back to normal after MC! got OPKs coming hopefully by CD5/6, whens the best time to use them? 

im also hoping for a bfp this month, my birthday is June 24th which you might think a bfp in June would be better as its an early birthday present but im impatient and i want a :bfp: NOW! haha 

P.S i thought you had to ovulate to get a period? is that not true? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Straub said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Straub, so sorry you are finding yourself here, sorry for your losses, you will find that we are all very supportive here :flower:
> 
> Looks like we are only a few days apart in our cycle Mrs Duck. I think this is actually the best part of the month. AF is nearly gone and just lots of BD coming up before the dreaded 2ww. I always feel positive this part of the month and then as soon as ovulation is over its crazy town!!!Click to expand...

I'm the opposite to you straub I hate this part of the cycle, af finished ov still a week or so off, I don't mind the tww as much even though I know there is nothing more I can do then just sit and wait but at least I can symptom spot.

Fingers crossed we both get our bfp's this cycle


----------



## lch28

My due date was June 24th! So i am also hoping to get a bfp this june. AF due june 2nd. hope she doesn't come.

Well i am obsessive about this and i use opks starting when AF ends. However it is really fine to wait till cd10


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Straub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Straub, so sorry you are finding yourself here, sorry for your losses, you will find that we are all very supportive here :flower:
> 
> Looks like we are only a few days apart in our cycle Mrs Duck. I think this is actually the best part of the month. AF is nearly gone and just lots of BD coming up before the dreaded 2ww. I always feel positive this part of the month and then as soon as ovulation is over its crazy town!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite to you straub I hate this part of the cycle, af finished ov still a week or so off, I don't mind the tww as much even though I know there is nothing more I can do then just sit and wait but at least I can symptom spot.
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get our bfp's this cycleClick to expand...

I hate this part too, its the waiting and knowing you have to catch that egg and the temping, charting, OPKs!! after OV you can sit back and relax and have the fun of waiting for either AF or symptoms!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't believe that you do need to ov to get a period. I think I have only ov'ed last cycle for the first time since mmc in feb and lots of others on here don't think they have either before the witch getting them. I suppose it is just our bodies way of not allowing you to get pregnant again before the body is ready???

Hopefully we all get our positive opks soon


----------



## MrsDuck

With my mad cycles at the moment I took an opk yesterday and I'm only cd6 today so of course it was neg but I am going to take one each day then start more regular cd10, I got my positive opk cd 11 last cycle so don't want to miss it.


----------



## cathgibbs

So start from CD10 is it MrsDuck? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think that's the normal but no harm starting earlier


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> Straub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Straub, so sorry you are finding yourself here, sorry for your losses, you will find that we are all very supportive here :flower:
> 
> Looks like we are only a few days apart in our cycle Mrs Duck. I think this is actually the best part of the month. AF is nearly gone and just lots of BD coming up before the dreaded 2ww. I always feel positive this part of the month and then as soon as ovulation is over its crazy town!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite to you straub I hate this part of the cycle, af finished ov still a week or so off, I don't mind the tww as much even though I know there is nothing more I can do then just sit and wait but at least I can symptom spot.
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get our bfp's this cycleClick to expand...


I ovulate late usually around day 18 or even as late as day 21 so I am still a fair way off. I will probably turn into a crazy women around day 14 worrying about catching that little egg and then turn crazier in the 2ww. I did twenty million tests last cycle even though they were all BFN and we didn't really try that month as it was the first after the miscarriage. This month I have one test and I am determined that I won't buy any more. I guarantee though at the first slight sign of a symptom I will be poas!!


----------



## Straub

littlemama16 said:


> Straub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> well its mothers day here in australia so happy mthers day to all the wonderful mums and happy mothers day to all the mummys with angel babies .. i would have been 6 and half months today and only had 8 weeks to go :( how is everyone gong i am due to ovulate on thursday accorng to FF am going t start using my OPK's today :)
> 
> Hi Littlemama I am in Australia too and lost my first baby on the 24th Jan. I see you are about to ovulate - good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah live in cold old tassie lol due to O on thursday been using y opks byt yet to get even a second line on them last cycle (first cycle using them) i got a positive on cd13 and my bbt showed i ovulated on cd14 and i am cd 13 tomorrow so hoping i get it tomorrow really praying we get our bfp in early june we just bought a new bigger car yesterday just so we can fit a pram and car seat into it so fx'd june is all our month :) :dust:Click to expand...

Oh good luck!! Are you BD as much as you can now too? I have found with previous pregnancies that I seem to conceive if I BD before the positive OPK. I am usually so good at reading my body signs EWCM etc but after a miscarriage the confidence seems to go out the window and I feel like I have no idea how to get pregnant. My first cycle after my first miscarriage I didn't O until CD21 so I have no idea what to expect this month. I will have to buy a couple of OPKs so I don't miss that egg. Fingers crossed that new car has a car seat strapped into it before long. Good luck hope you get your positive OPK tomorrow


----------



## Straub

lch28 said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't been on in a few days.
> I hope everyone who is waiting to O gets the +opk.
> I am also waiting to O. I am on cd11. I hope af doesn't come on cd17 again!!
> Baby dust to all

Good Luck I hope you get a +OPK soon. Its cruel how confusing our bodies can be sometimes. I am on cd5 and ovulate late so still a bit of a wait for me


----------



## Straub

Good Luck Cathgibbs I hope you get a positive OPK soon


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, im using OPKs now, been feeling a few twinges on my left side today, its wayyyyy to early for me to O, im on CD4!! but you never know what our bodies are up to after a MC! xxx


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks hun, im using OPKs now, been feeling a few twinges on my left side today, its wayyyyy to early for me to O, im on CD4!! but you never know what our bodies are up to after a MC! xxx

I am on CD5 and resisting the urge to bust open an OPK but I don't usually O until day 18 but like you said who knows what our bodies are up to.


----------



## cathgibbs

exactly!! im a poas addict aswell so this is heaven for me lol!! i had a good deal with my OPKS aswell 30 OPKs and 4 HPTS for £3.89 with P&P ! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thts me got my pos OPK :) time to start :sex:

:dust: ladies...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies thts me got my pos OPK :) time to start :sex:
> 
> :dust: ladies...xx[/QUOTE
> 
> GL hunny! xxx:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get that eggy Cheryl :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm like you cathgibbs I've got twinges on my left side already, so poas again today and I'm only cd7 but I'm scared I'll miss O if I don't test....I'm going mad


----------



## cathgibbs

It's weird init hun mine only lasted a few minutes I think I'm just being paranoid! Get poas hun! We need all the bfps we can this month I'm feeling very optimistic! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's all in my head I'm sure but we are going to start :sex: every other day from tonight til I get a positive opk then every day for a few more days. I can't do any more I just hope the spermies do their job


----------



## cathgibbs

exactly hun, your doing all you cn do by bd every night, gl to you!! Af went yesterday but still having a bit of brown spotting , going to bd every other night for the next few days then every night for the majority of next week and into the other week, im dreading it lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad I'm not the only one, it's a laugh at the start then as each day goes by we say to each other oh god we've got to do it again tomorrow lol


----------



## lch28

good luck cheryl! which cd did you get a +opk?

i am bding every other day since Monday. I have ewcm and my opks are getting darker but it is not positive yet =[


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like you'll get your positive opk soon Ich keep :sex:


----------



## lch28

I will it is just going by so slow. I am on cd12. I had some ewcm but now its like gone.. there is a little but it only stretches like an inch


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you finding temping? I don't tend to sleep well, I'm a light sleeper so if my hubby doesn't sleep well or keeps moving it wakes me up so I don't get long periods of sleep, I also sleep with a leg out of bed so I don't think it would work well for me


----------



## lch28

hmm
my chart looks weird.. and i have a seriously sensitive bladder. a few times i have woken up at 5 am to pee and i just say screw it and go pee. i don't temp till 6 45 am and your not supposed to get out of bed 3 hours before you temp. a lot of ladies say it won't matter and i will still notice a thermal shift. i also am a light sleeper. and my fiancee snores some times.


----------



## MrsDuck

Do you find it's making you more stressed?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks girls I'm on cd13 my cheapies hav all been positive so glad my body's back to normal, going to be bd bd :) hope u girls o soon..:dust: 
Tempting makes me stressed can't do it the same time every day lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I figure that temping would stress me out so am just going to bd every other day til o then every night and hope it works


----------



## lch28

I figured that too but since I didn't O last cycle i want to be absolutely sure I do


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay Cheryl I can't wait to o, happy bd'ing

:dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm just sticking with the opks and keeping everything crossed


----------



## lch28

i actually think i was more stressed last cycle. i like temping actually. i mean i guess if it doesn't show ovulation ill be more stressed haha

Yay cheryl!! I am on cd12. i hope i get a +opk soon too! today was your positive right?


----------



## Straub

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies thts me got my pos OPK :) time to start :sex:
> 
> :dust: ladies...xx

Good Luck!!


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> I figure that temping would stress me out so am just going to bd every other day til o then every night and hope it works

Thats exactly how I feel Mrs Duck. I'm going to wait a few more nights and then start the every second day BD and throw in a few extra for good luck around O. Poor hubby feels quite used by the end of it!!


----------



## lch28

haha my fiancee always says i use him for his swimmers =]


----------



## Straub

lch28 said:


> haha my fiancee always says i use him for his swimmers =]

Ha Ha - its funny because it is true!! For a few days anyway!! I can think of a worse fate for these poor men than lots of BD!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies,

This is my first time using OPK's im CD5 should it be this dark? yesterdays i could barely see but this one there was a much darker line, still faint but still dark if you get me? xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies, today is cd28 I have no clue what is going on with my body because I am sure I ovulated however now I am starting to doubt myself. I had my d&c on April 19th so I know that my cycle could be messed up from having the procedure. Today I should have started if on a 28 day cycle. Last night I had dull cramps/pressure and thought for sure I would wake up today with af; however she is not here and neither are is the pressure/cramps. I am not good at tracking so me & hubs have just been bd'ing every other day since my check up appointment (and a little before if I am being honest). I would just like for either af to show up or a bfp to so I have some kind of clue what is going on with my body. 

Sorry it is so long just confused and starting to wonder what is going on.....ugh patience is a virtue though at least I am told


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cathgibbs no it needs to be darker, it's neg unless it is as dark as the control line. I do think you will O early though as you have got the start of a line. It should start to get darker now, test a couple of times a day from now and you should get a nice dark line


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh it has got to be as dark as the cl line or darker hasn't it? I'm going to test everyday,mayhem twice when the line gets darker! So exciting lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it arrives soon :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> View attachment 400575
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> This is my first time using OPK's im CD5 should it be this dark? yesterdays i could barely see but this one there was a much darker line, still faint but still dark if you get me? xxx

Hey chick thts the control line tht is dark, when it's positive it will hav 2 dark lines either the same colour or the test line will be darker I with I cud upload my pics to show u. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies did another OPK tonight and it's even darker again so il be :sex: again hope u ladies o soon... Hers some baby dust :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun,I was just amazed at how dark it has gone since yesterday,could barely see it but today its like 'hello! I'll be with you soon!' Yay get to bed Missus,you got to catch that egg! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I have a pain on my left side I think O is on its way


----------



## lch28

really mrs duck thats good. i haven't felt any pain. i have ewcm but opk is still negative. i am on cd13. i just want a positive opk!!


----------



## Maurie

Hi ladies 
lots of O'ing here soon :bunny:

mrsDuck... Good sign!I get pains too 

iCh28... My EWCM always comes about 3 days before my +OPK.

I tested yesterday and it was negative but that is fine as I usually o about day 16. I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see how my eggies and lining are doing. Hopefully all looks well and I will get my trigger shot to induce ovulation.

Tons and tons of baby dust to all!!!!:hugs:


----------



## bdunn12

:hi: Can I join you ladies? :)

I had a missed miscarriage in January. I went in for a scan on Jan.25 at 10w5d and found out the heart stopped beating at 8w4d. :nope: I had a scan at 8w2d and everything was perfect including the heartbeat. :cry:

We started TTC in October of 2011. Got pregnant really fast but it was short lived. :(

Now, I have been ttc since February. I had a follow up appointment on Feb 8 for medical management and on Feb 12, I ended up in ER with a 6mm kidney stone. Feb 14, had surgery to remove the kidney stone and a few days after that I found out that my grandpa had mesothelioma from asbestos exposure. He passed away in April. Needless to say, I've had a lot of stress. Last month we tried SMEP. We skipped a few days but we got the most important days I think but that cycle still ended in a :bfn:. I want to follow it this month!!

I'm CD11 of a 35 day cycle today. I hate waiting for O :dohh: Hope a lot of us ladies get that BFP in June. My birthday is June 4 so it would be the perfect birthday present!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lady of course you can join, sorry for everything u have went through hopefully this month will be ur month :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies hope you are all well, welcome to the thread bdunn, sorry you find yourself here.

More left side pain for me today, I'm guessing more ovulation pains?? Neg opks still though but can't be far away.

Maurie I hope your u/s goes well.

Happy bd'ing ladies :dust: I'm hopeful for lots of bfp's soon


----------



## CherylC3

Sounds like ur ov is just round the corner mrs duck. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

bdunn12 said:


> :hi: Can I join you ladies? :)
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage in January. I went in for a scan on Jan.25 at 10w5d and found out the heart stopped beating at 8w4d. :nope: I had a scan at 8w2d and everything was perfect including the heartbeat. :cry:
> 
> We started TTC in October of 2011. Got pregnant really fast but it was short lived. :(
> 
> Now, I have been ttc since February. I had a follow up appointment on Feb 8 for medical management and on Feb 12, I ended up in ER with a 6mm kidney stone. Feb 14, had surgery to remove the kidney stone and a few days after that I found out that my grandpa had mesothelioma from asbestos exposure. He passed away in April. Needless to say, I've had a lot of stress. Last month we tried SMEP. We skipped a few days but we got the most important days I think but that cycle still ended in a :bfn:. I want to follow it this month!!
> 
> I'm CD11 of a 35 day cycle today. I hate waiting for O :dohh: Hope a lot of us ladies get that BFP in June. My birthday is June 4 so it would be the perfect birthday present!

Loving your picture hun! Xxx


----------



## lch28

hey ladies..
can someone look at my chart? i am so confused today. my opks are negative. i am on cd14 and yesterday my bbt temp went way down, and then it went up today. so i feel like i may have ovulated yesterday but my opks are all negative! i test twice a day


----------



## nesSAH

Hoping for a late May early June BFP.
I was planning to test May 31st
Since DD birthday is June 1, it would be a lovely birthday gift for her :) *hopefully*


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all haven't been on in a day or so. (I think lol) my home has turned into WWIII and I am in the crossfire. :nope: DH laid down the law with the SS. SS went all apeshit on me. DH went apeshit on him. I'm being told this one said this and that one said that. 2 totally different stories form both. I'm in the middle wanting to scream bloody murder! I think I might be out this month simply bc of stress.:wacko: got the EWCM and all that so we did bd...and have been...temp still in normal range, no peaks...I have no clue what is going on, just know I need a vacation...or a spa day :wacko:


----------



## lch28

aww sorry things are bad sweetz. i am waiting to O i am on cd14. my chart looks insane!! can you look at it? i am new to this and don't really get why it keeps going down and up and up and down


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> aww sorry things are bad sweetz. i am waiting to O i am on cd14. my chart looks insane!! can you look at it? i am new to this and don't really get why it keeps going down and up and up and down

When are you taking your temp?


----------



## lch28

6:45 am


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> 6:45 am

I temp at 6:15... Lemme see if I can upload mine...


----------



## lch28

okk thank you


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ce6c0//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I had a huge temp spike this am...sorry forgot I had that (been a long day). Had EWCM this AM which is why we BD'd this AM (we are trying for a boy). We will most likely BD again tonight or tomorrow depending on how tired he is.


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies how we all going?? i am still waiting to ovulate the opks are painfully slowly getting darker am on cd16 now so hopefully i will O in the next day or two but am pretty sure i am out this month due to i have thrush :( and its way to painful to even think of bding atmso see how we go but dont think i will be getting my bfp in june :(


----------



## lch28

hey sweetz hope it works out for you.. my chart dipped again today! like alot! ugh

littlemama16 i am so sorry! i hope you feel better


----------



## littlemama16

got a posistive hpt today so hopefully still got a chance the thrush is clearing up but am not getting to hopeful so i can be to disapointed but good luck to everyone :) :dust:


----------



## lch28

great good luck! what time did you test??


----------



## littlemama16

I test at 2pm and 8pm from cd 11 usually


----------



## littlemama16

Meant to say positive OPK not hpt wish it was lol


----------



## Sweetz33

lch28 said:


> hey sweetz hope it works out for you.. my chart dipped again today! like alot! ugh
> 
> littlemama16 i am so sorry! i hope you feel better

Mine dipped too....

Still having CM...creamy but CP is high again and firmer....I think I might of already O'd but still going to BD for a couple more days.... FX'd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry about the war at your place sweetz I hope things sort themselves out ttc is stressful enough without added stresses.

Littlemama I hope you are better soon and manage to get some bd'ing in.

Ich I hope you o soon.

Afm the pains have stopped but still haven't got a positive opk cd10 today oh well we'll just keep bd'ing in case I miss the surge. I have been feeling continuously dizzy today to the extent that I don't think I am safe to drive so hope I'm not coming down with some bug


----------



## lch28

ugh i am on cd16 - no + opk. i don't understand. i have all the signs of ov. ewcm, twinges, cervix is low and soft. but my chart and +opk say i am not ovulating. what is going onn?


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies hows everyone going?? i am 6dpo today had temp dip yesterday below coverline and have a few cramps today so feeling positive but not getting hops to high because of the thrush around O time :/ :dust: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Littlemama I got thrush around ov when I conceived last time apparently it's a really early sign. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hang in there ich u will get ur plus soon..xx
Mrs duck how may dpo are u?
Sweetz hopefully you've caught ur eggy...x
Baby dust girlies :dust:

Afm 9dpo having
Cramps 
Backache 
White spots on nips
Tired all the time I'm praying I get my BFP this month testing on tues at 11dpo...xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you littlemama and cheryl, those symptoms look great Cheryl :happydance: 

I'm only 4dpo so not much happening here
:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone I hope to see lots of june bfp's


----------



## Straub

CherylC3 said:


> Hang in there ich u will get ur plus soon..xx
> Mrs duck how may dpo are u?
> Sweetz hopefully you've caught ur eggy...x
> Baby dust girlies :dust:
> 
> Afm 9dpo having
> Cramps
> Backache
> White spots on nips
> Tired all the time I'm praying I get my BFP this month testing on tues at 11dpo...xx

 Good Luck Cherylc3. I hope you get your BFP. Those symptoms sound great.


----------



## Straub

Hi Ladies. I haven't been on here in a few days but it sounds like a few of you will be testing soon. Good Luck for those BFP's. Not sure if anyone can help but I have a question about OPK's. I have had three days of positive OPK's in a row all testing at 2pm. Is that normal? I have only ever used OPK's until I get a positive and then not used them again but I got a positive early this month so I used the rest of the packet (POAS addict!!) and they are still positive. Todays OPK was still positive so am I to assume I might still ovulate in the next day or two?? Any insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> Hi Ladies. I haven't been on here in a few days but it sounds like a few of you will be testing soon. Good Luck for those BFP's. Not sure if anyone can help but I have a question about OPK's. I have had three days of positive OPK's in a row all testing at 2pm. Is that normal? I have only ever used OPK's until I get a positive and then not used them again but I got a positive early this month so I used the rest of the packet (POAS addict!!) and they are still positive. Todays OPK was still positive so am I to assume I might still ovulate in the next day or two?? Any insight greatly appreciated.

hey i have heard that it depends on how long your LH surge lasts some women only last a day but some can last 2-3 days well thats what my gyno told me, just keep BD'ing lol i am 7 dpo today and had another temp dip so fingers crossed this month xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I got 3days in a row of pos OPKs it's a good thing cos it means it's a longer surge and more likely to catch ur egg missy... Good luck... Xxx


----------



## Straub

littlemama16 said:


> Straub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. I haven't been on here in a few days but it sounds like a few of you will be testing soon. Good Luck for those BFP's. Not sure if anyone can help but I have a question about OPK's. I have had three days of positive OPK's in a row all testing at 2pm. Is that normal? I have only ever used OPK's until I get a positive and then not used them again but I got a positive early this month so I used the rest of the packet (POAS addict!!) and they are still positive. Todays OPK was still positive so am I to assume I might still ovulate in the next day or two?? Any insight greatly appreciated.
> 
> hey i have heard that it depends on how long your LH surge lasts some women only last a day but some can last 2-3 days well thats what my gyno told me, just keep BD'ing lol i am 7 dpo today and had another temp dip so fingers crossed this month xxClick to expand...

Thanks littlemama - more BDing it is!! Oh 7dpo such a stressful time. Fingers crossed for you? When are you going to test??


----------



## Straub

Thanks Cherylc3. I like the sound of that. I think a few more days of BDing and I will feel like I have covered all bases. Then the dreaded 2ww begins...


----------



## littlemama16

Am trying to hold out till I am due for AF but not liking my chances lol to much of a poas addict so will see how much will power I have just started a new job so keeps me pretty busy haven't even had the time I think about it and to e honest it makes it so much more less stressful :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone

Straub I think that is quite normal it seems to range from really quick surges to positive opks for a few days not sure what difference it makes though??? I'm new to this too

Can't wait for you to test Cheryl with those great symptoms GL

Littlemama I admire your willpower GL. I hope the new job is going well too


----------



## CherylC3

I'm nervous lol. X


----------



## cathgibbs

When are you testing hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tomoro :) hope its good news.


----------



## bamagurl

Good Luck! Fingers crossed for you!!! :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for tomorrow Cheryl x


----------



## nesSAH

Cheryl..... :dust: to ya! I am certain it's good news hun!!

So excited for you!


----------



## nesSAH

*littlemama16, Straub :* All the best to all you ladies waiting to test!
Also :dust: to anyone else I've missed.

*Cath*: how are you doing?

AF is leaving today CD5 :phew: 
Next week is my fertile week, so can't wait to catch the eggy this cycle and join all you ladies in first tri.
Gonna be tough tho'- my MIL will be around and I think it's gonna be awkward :p


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies i finally got my +opk on cd19 and FF confirmed ovulation on cd20! i am 4dpo. yay!
cheryl fingers crossed for you hun!!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## littlemama16

good luck cheryl fingers crossed for you!! :dust: thankyou ladies keeping busy keeps my mind of testing so hoping to hold out lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Bfn for me :( well I cud see something when I tilted it so I'm just goin to wait it out now.. Might be too early..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhhhh Cheryl i think you might have been early! if you can see something thats a good sign!! rather than it being blank isnt it hun!!

NesSah im fin thank you hun! 2DPO and im DYING to POAS!!!! not a lot going on really just a lot of CM eurgh!! you ok hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Im not sure think I might have line eye :( hoping I'm early tho. X


----------



## cathgibbs

How many DPO are you hun? after you listed your symptoms before i def think you are, maybe you implanted late or something, i would test in 2 days time, or tomorrow xxx


----------



## Straub

Oh no Cheryl - fingers crossed it is just too early. I agree with cathgibbs if you can see something thats a good sign. With my last BFP I could JUST see a line if holding it in the right light and my husband thought I was crazy but a few days later a digital confirmed it so fingers crossed for you it turns into a BFP soon!!

I got a negative OPK today after three positives in a row so I am guessing I am 1DPO today. I usually have loads of EWCM but really didn't notice fertile mucus at all this month so I feel like it might not be my month and my body is still trying to get back to normal. Oh well I am not out yet and there is always next month if I am.

Ha Ha Cathgibbs I have a HPT in my draw just begging me to pee on it at 1DPO - the craziness has begun!! I have vowed to wait this month until my AF is due. Wonder how I will go??

Hope all you other ladies are doing well. xx


----------



## CherylC3

I think I'm 11dpo but I might be wrong I read reviews on frers and they were really bad saying most woman don't get positives till after af is due... So I am not testing till after af is due the last time I got my BFP I was like 27dpo lol.. So I don't kno how soon I wud get positives anyway. Cx


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the tww straub

Your symptoms were so good I agree and if you saw a faint line then I'm sure you'll get a strong line in another couple of days Cheryl GL

Cath lock that drawer and go cold turkey for a week haha


----------



## lch28

cheryl can you take a pic of your test


----------



## bamagurl

Thank goodness! I just got af!!! NEVER been so happy to see her before!


----------



## lch28

yay to a new cycle =D!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes!!! I have never been so excited for her to show up! I am assuming it is her anyway lol. Bright pink when I wipe (tmi) so I am counting it lol Finally back in the game :D


----------



## lch28

lol yup that is af i jumped for joy when i first got af. now if she comes this month i am going to cry =[


----------



## bamagurl

I know I never thought I would be so excited it is kinda sad I guess lol! Now at least I know where I am at! Things are at least working and getting back to a new normal!! 

I hope af stays away from you this month ;)


----------



## lch28

gosh so do i.. lol.. i will cry if i get a bfp too. id be soo happy omg.


----------



## bamagurl

That is so understandable! I would probably cry for you! I would be so happy lol! You deserve it!


----------



## lch28

thank you hun so do you!! i just want a bfp before my due date.. i was due june 24th. gosh i hate to even say that out loud


----------



## bamagurl

I so hope this is it for you! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## lch28

=D i don't know if i should start testing at 9dpo or wait until 12dpo.. lol


----------



## bamagurl

Well I am the last person to ask because I would poas everyday lol


----------



## lch28

haha reallyyy? i just don't even wanna risk seeing a bfn.. i will just say i tested to early and get all hopeful. i am having another symptom other then cramping/twinges/headache.. i am exhausted! i slept from 9:30 pm to 7 am today and i am about to do so again...


----------



## bamagurl

Lol I am the same way sometimes I can hold out on testing because I am terrified to get a bfn, but then sometimes I test and think o well it is just too early to tell. I think it is best to hold out as long as possible! 

The symptoms sound promising though! I have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bamagurl

I have a question for you ladies....

Once you got your first cycle after your loss was it a regular cycle? I know each person is different


----------



## littlemama16

mine was pretty much a regular cycle just had alot more cramps maybe a bit heavier but not really different i would say for me :) glad to see everything back to normal for you hopefully you'll get your bfp real soon :) :dust: to everyone cant wait to to hopefully see lots of bfp's this month!!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i POAS too!! i done a test at 2DPO lol!! een though i knew there wasnt a chance in hell of seeing anything! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I threw it in the bin sorry.. I now hav had spotting when I wiped this morning hoping its not af.. Cath u are nuts testing already lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha i know!! i knew it was going to a BFN but i just love the feeling of seeing the dye go up the stick haha iv got BIG issues!! xxx


----------



## lch28

my first cycle was def not regular lol. i got it 7 weeks after labor and it was light for 2 days then went away. then i got AF again on cd17. this is my first normal cycle where i have ovulated. hope it brings me good luck


----------



## Straub

My first cycle after the first loss (9 weeks) was fairly normal just a few little clots. After the second miscarriage at 6 weeks which is the cycle just gone I had horrible ovulation pain and four days of pain before my periods which is unusual for me but the bleeding was fairly normal.


----------



## Straub

Cherylc3 fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding and not AF


----------



## lch28

yes cheryl i hope it is implantation bleeding. do you chart? do you normally start af with spotting or full flow?


----------



## Straub

lch28 said:


> gosh so do i.. lol.. i will cry if i get a bfp too. id be soo happy omg.

I hope it's a BFP for you this month!! Good luck


----------



## lch28

thanks hun!! i was going to wait until 12dpo to test but i am thinking i am testing 9dpo lol


----------



## Straub

For some reason I'd rather see a BFN and expect AF than be surprised by her so I always test early. No willpower with POAS over here!!


----------



## CherylC3

Normally full flow... I've not ad anymore since this morning.. Just getting the bfn yest has made me pos I'm out so if the witch is coming she better hurry so I can get ready for cycle 2..x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good news that you haven't had any more bleeding, I think you are pg Cheryl. When I fell pg my af started as scheduled but only lasted the first day then nothing, I took a test a few days later just to rule it out and got a surprise bfp. I mentioned this to my dr on my first appointment and he said that was very common.

When will you next test.......tomorrow?? 

Cath I can't believe you tested so early you really do have an addiction haha I hope you have a large supply of ic's


----------



## lch28

cherly it is a good sign the bleeding has stopped. perhaps you should test again on friday?


----------



## CherylC3

Well still no bleeding but I'm so bloated cramps and terrible backache so think af is on its way :(
Looks like il be packing OPKs for holiday


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol MrsDuck I'm soooooo bad! Iv got about 10 ics,1 cb,1 frer lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a nice little stash you have it should keep you going til at least the weekend haha


----------



## Straub

CherylC3 said:


> Well still no bleeding but I'm so bloated cramps and terrible backache so think af is on its way :(
> Looks like il be packing OPKs for holiday

You aren't out yet!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> That's a nice little stash you have it should keep you going til at least the weekend haha

lol iv been quite good so far! haha havent tested since 2DPO, im now 4DPO! haha xxx


----------



## lch28

hahaha 2dpo !! i am 7dpo and dying to test. must. wait. till. 9dpo.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ladies where is the will power lol jk! Sticking to my guns and not testing until I'm late.


----------



## littlemama16

Same I'm 11 dpo today but not testing till next week after I'm due :) hopefully get a BFP been real nauseous the last two night and tired could nanny nap half the day away lol but other than that I haven't really been symptom spotting do fingers crossed we get BFPs this month :)


----------



## bamagurl

I hope this is it for you littlemama! Keep us updated!


----------



## lch28

hope you get a bfp.. i tested today and got a bfn. im only 7dpo but still sad


----------



## littlemama16

oh me to ladies i dont think i could handle another monnth :/ we decided that if we dont get our bfp this month and af shows her face wwe are going to give the opks and bbting a rest for the month and just have fun and relax for the month take some of the stress off but fingers crossed for a bfp this month :) :dust: to all xx


----------



## Straub

Sounds promising littlemama. Good luck. I really want to hear about a BFP soon. I'm about five dpo and feel like I'm getting AF symptoms already. I guess it could be pregnancy symptoms as well but feels too early to be either. It's so confusing. I knew my body so well before these miscarriages. Can't wait for all the BFP to start rolling in


----------



## CherylC3

Hopefully it's ur BFPs coming straub and little 
Ich it's way to early hang in there wait till af is due or late..
Well I'm still waiting on the witch only had a bit of brown discharge on we'd and a tiny bit yest so hoping af is on her way.. I hate this carry on :(


----------



## lch28

hmmm. cheryl you are 13dpo? you said af usually starts full flow right?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 14dpo today thinking its the mc messing with me if I don't get af il do my next test thurs Friday. Xx


----------



## lch28

yes good idea some people dont get a + until after af is missed.
im really bummed that i got a bfn yesterday ! i don't know why.. its too early


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I'm never testing b4 af again when I got my BFP last time I was cd 40 27dpo... The later u are the better. X


----------



## MrsDuck

It's going to be like buses I can feel it, as soon as one of you gets a bfp you'll all get one. Good luck


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> It's going to be like buses I can feel it, as soon as one of you gets a bfp you'll all get one. Good luck

Hopefully that's true Mrs Duck!! Wouldn't be amazing if we all did!!


----------



## littlemama16

hello ladies how we all going .. i got brown spotting yesterday at 13dpo and red spotting today at 14dpo so i reckon i am out this month but GL to everyone hoping to hear lots of bfps soon :) xx am going to change the name of group to june/july bfps :)


----------



## lch28

hi ladies.. i got my bfp today
i hope everyone gets there bfp soon.
i honestly think it was the soft cups that did it!


----------



## Straub

Oh my gosh ich28 that is amazing. So happy for you. How many dpo were you when you got your BFP? Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy xx


----------



## Straub

littlemama16 said:


> hello ladies how we all going .. i got brown spotting yesterday at 13dpo and red spotting today at 14dpo so i reckon i am out this month but GL to everyone hoping to hear lots of bfps soon :) xx am going to change the name of group to june/july bfps :)

sorry to hear littlemama. Have you tested or are you sure it is AF?


----------



## lch28

7dpo bfn 8dpo bfn 9dpo faintest bfp ever thought i was imagining it.. 10dpo still faint but def there!


----------



## nesSAH

*lch28!* :dance: congrats hun! Exciting news!!! Go ladies! June is our month :)

*littlemama16*: sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## Straub

Hi Ladies. I actually posted this on another thread but thought I would ask you all here for your advice. I have finally figured out how to put photos on here (i think) and was wondering if those of you who have regularly used OPK can tell me which of these you think is positive? Thank you

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q567/readingd/IMG_4577.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q567/readingd/IMG_4046.jpg


----------



## littlemama16

lch28 said:


> hi ladies.. i got my bfp today
> i hope everyone gets there bfp soon.
> i honestly think it was the soft cups that did it!

BIG congrats happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies how we all going .. i got brown spotting yesterday at 13dpo and red spotting today at 14dpo so i reckon i am out this month but GL to everyone hoping to hear lots of bfps soon :) xx am going to change the name of group to june/july bfps :)
> 
> sorry to hear littlemama. Have you tested or are you sure it is AF?Click to expand...

yeah def AF got cramps and flow getting heavier :(


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> Hi Ladies. I actually posted this on another thread but thought I would ask you all here for your advice. I have finally figured out how to put photos on here (i think) and was wondering if those of you who have regularly used OPK can tell me which of these you think is positive? Thank you
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q567/readingd/IMG_4577.jpg
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q567/readingd/IMG_4046.jpg

me personally i would say cd16 its darker and cd17 isnt as dark :)


----------



## Straub

Thanks littlemama. Its all so confusing. I wish it was a simple as there is a line or there isn't. There is so much guess work. That means I am probably 9dpo. I have resisted the urge to test and have decided to see if I can wait until Friday.

I am so sorry this month wasn't your month. Keep positive. Hopefully July is a lucky month. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Ich congrats Hun...xxx


----------



## lch28

thank you ladies
i also would say cd16 is positive


----------



## cathgibbs

Girls can you please have a look at this and tell me if you see a shadow or have I lost the plot xxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## lch28

hmm. i can't seem to enlarge it i don't see anything yet. that doesn't mean its not there! i got bfns 7dpo and 8dpo and morning of 9dpo. hang in there hun


----------



## Straub

Cathgibbs I think I see a shadow.. Hope in the next few days it turns into something definite.

Thanks for looking at my tests ich


----------



## cathgibbs

Ich i know i dont know how to make it bigger i will try now, 

thanks Straub im 98% i see something?! arghhh i dont know maybe its in my head but when i click on black and white i can see the shadow aswell!? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

how about now? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sorry the flow has increased littlemama 

Cath I'd say cd16 is the strongest line. I can't make your last pic any bigger it's just a tiny thumbnail


----------



## cathgibbs

What cd16 Mrs duck? I know for some reason they won't expand :-( been feeling a bit rough today,headache all day and tired so just had a nap  xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cd16 is darker than the control but cd17 is still as dark as the control so I would say that is still a positive. It looks like you have a nice long surge x


----------



## cathgibbs

I haven't uploaded any opks chick,I don't think anyway lol I'm 8dpo xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going mad cath it was straub sorry.

I can't tell in the last pic coz its too small, but in the one that takes you to the link there is a shadow. I hope your tiredness is a good sign and those shadows become dark lines x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ha that's ok hun I got all confused then lol
Fx hun going to do another test tomorrow,time will tell,hope your ok xxx


----------



## Storm7

I'm in - a June BFP would be amazing. Currently 4DPO so 10 days till a yes or no. Keeping fingers crossed and trying hard not to symptom spot too badly!


----------



## lch28

cath can you make those pictures bigger lol?


----------



## cathgibbs

They normally enlarge on here but for some reason its not doing it but go on this site,I find if you black and white it you can see xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> Cd16 is darker than the control but cd17 is still as dark as the control so I would say that is still a positive. It looks like you have a nice long surge x

Thanks Mrs Duck. I've been looking at them over and over and trying to figure out how many dpo I am. If I'm unsuccessful this month I might get a digital to confirm - takes some of the guess work out of it.

Hope everything is good with you!!


----------



## Straub

Good luck Storm not long until you can test. Fingers crossed for your BFP


----------



## lch28

i loved the digis but i was a poas addict and fiancee was not so happy with me spending 35 bucks on a box like twice a month lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath if you tilt the screen there is definitely something there. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## littlemama16

Well ladies I am hoping to hear plenty more BFPs for you all!! Me and hubby have decided to give temping and opks a rest this month and just have fun GL to everyone tho xx


----------



## lch28

littlemama lots of people get preg once they stop using opks and temping and just have fun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you MrsDuck! Xxx


----------



## Straub

Well ladies I caved today and got a BFP on a digital. Am pretty surprised and obviously fearing the worst but I'm going to try and keep positive. Good luck to all testing soon can't wait to hear more BFP xx


----------



## Straub

littlemama16 said:


> Well ladies I am hoping to hear plenty more BFPs for you all!! Me and hubby have decided to give temping and opks a rest this month and just have fun GL to everyone tho xx

Sounds like a great idea littlemama. I think it makes you more aware of your body and helps you be a bit more relaxed (Ive tried conceiving with both OPK and without and without is always better). I hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

congrats straub!! how many DPO are you xxx


----------



## Straub

Cath I was a bit confused with my OPK kits but most people seem to think I O'd on CD16 which would make me 10dpo today and I didn't use fmu to test. I actually have a few regular tests (not digital) so I am curious to do one and see how dark the line is. When are you going to test. Are you having an symptoms??


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh do one hun and see how dark it is,

I tested yesterday and had a shadow I done a frer this morn and think I have a line,its 9am and iv peed twice this morning! The top 2 is the test I done today xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images70042


----------



## Straub

Oh thats right I looked at your test a few times and I really think there was a shadow. I can't look at the tests you did today it says unauthorised access?? Do you think it is darker today??


----------



## cathgibbs

My pc just broke aswell so I can't upload them onto here ill see if it will work in an hour or so,well yesterday I done a ic and the one I did today had a faint line but camera couldn't pick it up so done a frer I haven't had no-one say its negative yet but I think it may be an evap so not getting ky hopes up,had a really vivid dream last night and woke up at 3am absolutely starving,when I was pregnant last time my stomach made the most loudest grumbling sounds and its doing it again xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

here they are hun xxx


----------



## Straub

Cath I really think i see a line. Maybe you should do a digital to be certain


----------



## cathgibbs

I just bought 2 superdrug and 1 digi but ad isn't due until Sunday so they wouldn't work yet :-( xxx


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> I just bought 2 superdrug and 1 digi but ad isn't due until Sunday so they wouldn't work yet :-( xxx

Well I'll look forward to seeing those lines hopefully get darker !!


----------



## lch28

cath that is what my first frer looked like at 9dpo!! i def see it! i think this is the start of your bfp!!! fx.. be my bump buddy if it is!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Def hun ill know for def by Thursday if I'm def pregnant xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Aww I certainly see something cathgibbs! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh thank you hun,ill believe it when I get the digi result on Sunday if ad doesn't show xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats on ur BFPs girlies....xxx
Cath thts looking good Hun...xx


----------



## lch28

=D yay hun so happy for you i am sure that is a + .


----------



## bamagurl

Ich ~ when do you go for your first ultrasound?


----------



## lch28

well since i am high risk i get one next monday but i wont be able to see a hb or anything until 7-8 weeks. still excited though!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Cheryl,still a bit sceptical,hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok hoping to conceive on holiday now. Cd4 roll on ovulation in sunny algarveXx


----------



## lch28

ooh is that an island lol?


----------



## Shyiah

Hey can I join you ladies I am ttc after losing my first to incompetent cervix. I have been tying for sx months now and I am hoping for a bfp this month


----------



## nesSAH

*cathgibbs* : Oh my goodness everyone is on a roll! :dance: congrats!!! So happy for you hun!!!
*Straub*: Congratulations to you too!
Wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months!!

How are you ladies doing? Any more June testers? I'm on CD 13, waiting to O' and then on to testing end of June.... Hoping cycle 2 will be the ONE!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Shyiah*: Welcome! So sorry for your loss.
Join us.... a lot of ladies have been getting bfps this June already. I am also hoping to join in :)

What CD are you in?


----------



## nesSAH

CherylC3 said:


> I'm ok hoping to conceive on holiday now. Cd4 roll on ovulation in sunny algarveXx

*Cheryl*: Sorry hun. :hugs:
here's to a wonderful June bfp.... I am anxiously hoping this is our month :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Than you nesSah,i won't believe it until a cb digi confirms it lol how you doing? Cheryl I think this will be your month,it will be the holiday that does it  xxx


----------



## Straub

nesSAH said:


> *cathgibbs* : Oh my goodness everyone is on a roll! :dance: congrats!!! So happy for you hun!!!
> *Straub*: Congratulations to you too!
> Wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing? Any more June testers? I'm on CD 13, waiting to O' and then on to testing end of June.... Hoping cycle 2 will be the ONE!!

Thanks nessah. Hope you O soon and catch that egg!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations again Cath :happydance:

Straub did I miss something did you get your bfp too?

Cheryl have a lovely time away and have fun making holiday babies

Nessah I hope O arrives soon

Shyiah welcome to the thread, so sorry for your loss, i hope you get your bfp soon

Ich I'm glad everything is going well

afm still no af, I'm on 14dpo today, but hpt was neg yesterday and now i've run out. I have some on order which should arrive in the next couple of days so if af doesn't show by then I'll test again.


----------



## cathgibbs

FX Mrs duck, are you normally late? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cath, I used to have a 30/31 day cycle but since mmc the longest cycle I've had has been 23 days. I'm on day 27 today and so far no sign of the witch so who knows?? Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## cathgibbs

maybe your body has gone back to its old ways hun! i think this cycle it went back to the old cycle? keep testing tho 

I just booked an apt to see my Dr for the 15th, do you think thats too late ill be 4wks 5 days then? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No I don't think that is too late, don't forget you have found out you are pregnant super dooper early. I was almost 6 weeks before I found out I was pg and went to my dr last time.


----------



## cathgibbs

I know thats what i was thinking, i think i was about 4wks 4days when i went last time, ahhh id love to find out at 6 weeks. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My period arrived as normal but then I only bled for 1 day which I thought was strange so after a few days I took a test, really just for fun and it was positive! Ignorance is bliss. It is far more stressful ttc this time round.


----------



## Straub

Yes Mrs Duck I got a BFP on a digital yesterday!! I wasn't going to test till Friday but had such an over whelming urge to test I went and brought one. I'm nervous as anything but trying to be positive. That's exciting that you are late I really hope it means a BFP is just around the corner. Fingers crossed


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Straub.

Wow that is brilliant news congratulations :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

How many dpo are you Straub? xxx


----------



## Straub

Shyiah said:


> Hey can I join you ladies I am ttc after losing my first to incompetent cervix. I have been tying for sx months now and I am hoping for a bfp this month

Welcome Shyiah. So sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon. When will you be testing


----------



## Straub

I think I am 10 or 11dpo. I did a frer this morning to see how dark the line was. There is definatly a line but not very dark yet. I'm too scared to go the dr for a blood test. With my last loss they knew from the beginning I was at risk for loss because of my hcg levels so I am too nervous to go. I think I need a few days to get my head around it and then I'll go. How are you feeling Cath??


----------



## cathgibbs

fancy being bump buddies? im 10dpo? i know what you mean hun, im sure everything will be ok this time though hun! i got a feeling you will be fine! 

I woke up with a cold :-( fed up of sneezing now lol feeling a bit sicky too but im not moaning  xxx


----------



## Straub

Ooh bump buddies for sure!! Can't wait to hear when you do your digital.


----------



## Straub

CherylC3 said:


> Congrats on ur BFPs girlies....xxx
> Cath thts looking good Hun...xx

So sorry Cheryl. I hope you have an amazing relaxing holiday.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh i know!! i really dont know when to do it as if it comes up negative i will feel like its a waste of £10 BUT oh bought me this digi and i have bought one off Amazon which should be here by this weekend soooooooooooooooooo i could ideally do it tomorrow morning  excited!!! xxx


----------



## lch28

congrats ladies!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Ich! xxx


----------



## lch28

welcome!! don't worry about faint lines, my lines are just now getting darker and i am 11dpo. blood test was positive =]


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh i bet your mind is a bit at ease now!! its exciting! im going to do my digi tomorrow, drs apt booked for the 15th  when do i stop taking baby aspirin? xxx


----------



## Straub

lch28 said:


> welcome!! don't worry about faint lines, my lines are just now getting darker and i am 11dpo. blood test was positive =]

What is your due date ich?


----------



## lch28

if i use lmp its February 9th if i use ovulation date valentines day!
when is yours?


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump Buddies  Feb 17th! xxx


----------



## lch28

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is so exciting!! i must remember to put it in my siggy today. unfortunately i am off to work :growlmad: perhaps i shall quit and stay home on the computer all day lol. i wish!!


----------



## cathgibbs

and me!! im at work right now - work hahaha i never do any work when im here.......although it is building up now so the sooner i finish it all the sooner i can get home and back on here lol! xxx


----------



## Straub

I get Feb 18th as mine!! Excited to see your digital Cath.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh i really hope i am pregnant now after all this excitement!! tomorrow morning cant come quick enough! do you know what the sensitivity on digi are? I think my superdrug ones are 25 and im getting a faint line on them! xxx


----------



## Straub

I think they must be fairly sensitive because I didn't use fmu and tested about 9 or 10 dpo but I guess it is different for everyone. Ok I'm off to bed all this excitement is too much!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know! im so excited!! i think the title of this thread needs to be changed aswell as the BFP's are flying out from everywhere lol! xxx


----------



## bamagurl

nesSAH said:


> *cathgibbs* : Oh my goodness everyone is on a roll! :dance: congrats!!! So happy for you hun!!!
> *Straub*: Congratulations to you too!
> Wish you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing? Any more June testers? I'm on CD 13, waiting to O' and then on to testing end of June.... Hoping cycle 2 will be the ONE!!

I am on CD 9 waiting to O! I am going to be testing July 2nd! This is the first cycle after our loss! I am hoping this is it! Also it would be wonderful to find out on the 2nd because it might make finding out the gender of my sil's baby a little easier! 

congrats to all you guys on your :bfp:!!! 

:dust: to all the ladies trying!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

bamagurl I hope this is your month

I think the digi's are 50 so maybe wait a couple of days just so you don't panic if it comes up not pregnant

February is going to be a busy month


----------



## nesSAH

MrsDuck said:


> My period arrived as normal but then I only bled for 1 day which I thought was strange so after a few days I took a test, really just for fun and it was positive! Ignorance is bliss. It is far more stressful ttc this time round.

Yeah...tell me about it.
Hoping you O' soon!!! :dust:


----------



## nesSAH

*Bamagirl*!! Soon!! Goodluck on the July testing :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks nessah but I hope I don't get to O. I'm currently 14pdo hpt was neg yesterday which was my last test, I have some on order which should arrive any day. I'll test when they arrive if the witch doesn't get me first :af:


----------



## lch28

mrsduck i hope you implanted late. did the witch show today?


----------



## MrsDuck

No witch as yet hopefully she is staying away, i really hope I did implant late. I've got lots of symptoms now but they could so easily be af symptoms. I don't want to go to the shop and buy tests as they are much cheaper online, my delivery hopefully will be here tomorrow and I'll test with fmu Friday if the witch still hasn't visited


----------



## lch28

fx


----------



## bamagurl

I so hope this is it for you MrsDuck!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

my digi confirmed it ;-) im actually starting to believe it now! xxx


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> my digi confirmed it ;-) im actually starting to believe it now! xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 414933

Yay!! That's great Cath! I'm so pleased for you!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun! got the drs next week and the nurse 10 minutes after Drs, requesting bloods to be done  xxx


----------



## Straub

I'm still too scared to make a dr appointment. I think I'll give it a week and then go. One day at a time!! Glad to be sharing this journey with you. Hopefully a few more join us soon


----------



## cathgibbs

how far gone are you now hun? i know thats how i feel but ill feel a bit more calmer once iv had my bloods done and progestrone levels taken etc and also cause i smoke, well given up now since i found out, i am finding it REALLY REALLY hard, i get the patches etc off the dr and need to discuss if the no smoking stuff i have now are safe to use  iv got the spray and the electronic cigarette but want the patches too lol xxx


----------



## Straub

Only four weeks tomorrow so I might go next week. I just want to give myself a few days of no worry before the blood test etc. Last time it was agony getting bloods and waiting for the results and not hearing good news. It must be hard to be a smoker and have to quit but no better reason I guess. Hope all goes well at the Drs.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun! you too! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lch28

yay congrats!! i am so happy! must change siggy


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats Cath!!! That is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hunny  xxx


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> Well ladies I caved today and got a BFP on a digital. Am pretty surprised and obviously fearing the worst but I'm going to try and keep positive. Good luck to all testing soon can't wait to hear more BFP xx

massive congrats so happy for you!! H&H 9 months!! xx


----------



## littlemama16

wow so happy the BFPs are rolling in sorry havent been on ladies my sister got married yesterday so was flat out with planning lol have to update the heading yay!! xx GL to everyone still in the 2ww xx


----------



## Straub

Thanks littlemama. I hope your sisters wedding was fantastic


----------



## Storm7

So after a few days of symptom spotting I caved in and did a FRER test at 8dpo (based on approximation not charting) and got my BFP!

Now feeling elation and fear. Going to test again tomorrow with a digi and see what that says. Really hope this one sticks. 

Baby dust to you all and congrats to the other recent BFPs!


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! Xxx


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful! Congrats ladies!! So many of you getting your :bfp:!!!


----------



## littlemama16

am loving all the bfps a hige congrats to everyone and a very H&H months to you all xx so how many bfps is that now have lost count haha x


----------



## Straub

Congrats Storm7. It is such a mixed emotion when you get a BFP after a loss. Fingers crossed we can all relax soon and enjoy healthy pregnancies!! So who else is testing soon?? All these BFP's are fantastic!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Hello! Ooh so excited! Got my Bfp at 12 dpo last week whilst on holiday! It was quite faint line but I did another at 16 dpo on it was darker than the control line! I miscarried 3 April, had one period in early May and got preggers again 22 or 23 May. Feel great but obviously as really really nervous of another mc. Send me some positive vibes ladies!!!!! 

If all goes well my due date will be Valentines Day 2013!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Congrats hun! Xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww Congrats hun! Xxx


Ooh Cath we are bump buddies! My edd will be 14th feb if all goes well!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh its all exciting isn't it hun xxx


----------



## Straub

Pebbles11 said:


> Hello! Ooh so excited! Got my Bfp at 12 dpo last week whilst on holiday! It was quite faint line but I did another at 16 dpo on it was darker than the control line! I miscarried 3 April, had one period in early May and got preggers again 22 or 23 May. Feel great but obviously as really really nervous of another mc. Send me some positive vibes ladies!!!!!
> 
> If all goes well my due date will be Valentines Day 2013!

Congrats!! My EDD is Feb 18th. Good Luck for a Happy and Healthy 9 months


----------



## Storked

I'm hoping for a July BFP :)


----------



## littlemama16

congrats to everyone who has got their bfp so excited and happy for you all please keep us all updated on how you all go as we wait for the goss on hw bubby is grroing and all those weird cravings lol kepp those bfps rolling in ladies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations pebbles wishing you a h&h 9 months

Storked I hope you get your July bfp


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> Congratulations pebbles wishing you a h&h 9 months
> 
> Storked I hope you get your July bfp

What is happening with you Mrs Duck?"


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi straub thanks for asking but I have absolutely no idea?

I had a late positive opk but neg hpt on day 23 which I thought was a surge before af as I have had 23 day cycles since mmc in feb but so far nothing no af so I am assuming I am now 10 dpo as now on cd 33 and still no sign of af so will test again in a couple of days in case I'm pregnant after all

However I don't know if you've seen on other threads I've got a lump in my neck on my thyroid gland which I've had tests on and they can't rule it out as cancer so they are taking it all out, however I can't have it done if I'm pregnant so I really don't know what I'm hoping for when I test

How is everything with you when is your first scan?


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck hope your neck is ok and have you had a date for when your operation will be?

Just telephoned the hospital and im allowed an early scan  sooo happy its June 29th at 9am, 5 days after my birthday ill be 6wks & 6 days so their hoping to see atleast a flutter of a heartbeat! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cath, no I have no idea I know I am a prority case so probably quite soon but I'm waiting to hear exactly when.

Yay for an early scan, it'll be so exciting seeing your little bean.


----------



## cathgibbs

Good, if you dont hear anything within 1 week give them a follow up call hun just to let them know that your on the case cause sometimes they need that little push dont they and for an operation like that you dont wanna be hanging around,

i know im a mixture of emotions right now hun xxx


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> Hi straub thanks for asking but I have absolutely no idea?
> 
> I had a late positive opk but neg hpt on day 23 which I thought was a surge before af as I have had 23 day cycles since mmc in feb but so far nothing no af so I am assuming I am now 10 dpo as now on cd 33 and still no sign of af so will test again in a couple of days in case I'm pregnant after all
> 
> However I don't know if you've seen on other threads I've got a lump in my neck on my thyroid gland which I've had tests on and they can't rule it out as cancer so they are taking it all out, however I can't have it done if I'm pregnant so I really don't know what I'm hoping for when I test
> 
> How is everything with you when is your first scan?


Oh Mrs Duck I had no idea. What a scary time for you. I hope you are able to get it sorted out asap. Are they concerned about if you are pregnant holding off on the surgery?

Not much to report here. I started to feel sick on Sunday which made me feel a bit more confident about this pregnancy. I have sore breasts and cramps and feel a bit sick of a night so I am keeping my fingers crossed that they are all good signs. I finally got the courage to call my dr today to only find out that he is away for a week. I am going to wait to see him as I had bad experiences with other doctors with my first miscarriage and I feel it is important to see someone who will support me and listen to my concerns. He will send me for an early ultrasound but I am going to wait until about 7-8 weeks so that I will be able to see a heartbeat. I don't want to go too early and not see a heartbeat and stress about that.

So sorry that you are going through such a hard time. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you Straub. No they are not too worried if I am pregnant obviously they would like to take it out asap but if I am pregnant they are able to do the op in the middle trimester so I would only have to wait another 8 weeks or so, so it isn't too much of a hold up.

I'm so glad you are feeling positive about this pregnancy I'm sure everything will be fine. It's probably a good idea to wait til 7-8 weeks so that you don't get stressed out, that is definately what I would be doing.

I can't wait to start seeing the scan pics from you all xx


----------



## Straub

Oh that's great Mrs Duck. If you get your BFP that's wonderful if not you can get this lump taken care of and then get your BFP without any other worries. Fingers crossed the lump isnt anything to worry about. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> MrsDuck hope your neck is ok and have you had a date for when your operation will be?
> 
> Just telephoned the hospital and im allowed an early scan  sooo happy its June 29th at 9am, 5 days after my birthday ill be 6wks & 6 days so their hoping to see atleast a flutter of a heartbeat! xxx

Oh yay June 29th!! Hope there is a strong little heart beat for you to see.


----------



## MrsDuck

Straub said:


> Oh that's great Mrs Duck. If you get your BFP that's wonderful if not you can get this lump taken care of and then get your BFP without any other worries. Fingers crossed the lump isnt anything to worry about. Keep us posted xx

Thank you, Will do xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun! im hoping it is too, feeling slightly more positive about this pregnancy than the last time  xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies guess what I got my bfp today, I'm so excited yet nervous about another mc and about delaying my neck op. But these things happen for a reason I just hope everything works out ok


----------



## cathgibbs

Aww MrsDuck I'm so happy for you I posted on the lucky thread when I seen your bfp yay!!!! How far gone are you hun xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats MrsDuck! That is so exciting! H&H 9 months to you!
:D


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies. My last period started 10th may but I didn't O til 1st June so not sure what that makes me?


----------



## Straub

Yay Mrs Duck that is fantastic news. Wow the BFP's are really rolling out now!! I totally believe that everything happens for a reason. H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks hun! im hoping it is too, feeling slightly more positive about this pregnancy than the last time  xxx

Me too:) I figure it is best to be positive than to just stress non stop. Are you having any symptoms yet? I am not having any crazy symptoms but figure it is still very early


----------



## cfox

Hi Ladies
I've been creeping the posts here for a bit and I'm so happy to see all the recent BFPs!
Do you mind if I join you?
I would very much like my OPKs to start coming up positive so I can share in the good news.
:dust: to all those still to test this month.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Congrats to all of the BFPs! This must be a lucky thread therefore I would like to join in! I am TTC after losing a baby to a suspected (never confirmed) ectopic. Here's to a BFP in the coming weeks!


----------



## Straub

Hi cfox and BayBeeEm and welcome to our lucky thread!!. Sorry for your losses and good luck for ttc this month. I see you are ovulating cfox how exciting. Good Luck catching that egg xx


----------



## littlemama16

MrsDuck said:


> Evening ladies guess what I got my bfp today, I'm so excited yet nervous about another mc and about delaying my neck op. But these things happen for a reason I just hope everything works out ok

Congrats!! Xx


----------



## littlemama16

Must be a very lucky threa 7 BFPs yay!! Hopefully we all get our BFPs real soon me included lol xx congrats to everyone who has got their BFP and :dust: to everyone in the 2ww or ttc xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Straub said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! im hoping it is too, feeling slightly more positive about this pregnancy than the last time  xxx
> 
> Me too:) I figure it is best to be positive than to just stress non stop. Are you having any symptoms yet? I am not having any crazy symptoms but figure it is still very earlyClick to expand...

I think thats the best way to be hun, i got a reassurance scan on the 29th and i cant wait! got everything x ill be able to see something!!

iv been having nausea pretty much on and off through the day, absolutely starving, tired, need the loo more and got some terrible gas going on lol boobs are fine though, growing but not hurting and (TMI) my nipples have gone huge!!! lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My excitement didn't last.

I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).

:cry:


----------



## Straub

MrsDuck said:


> My excitement didn't last.
> 
> I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that Mrs Duck. I hope everything goes well with the surgery and you can get back to tcc as soon as you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Can I join you ladies? Have just had my second MC (5th March & 10th June) and hoping to get a BFP in JULY before my birthday =)

We have one beautiful little girl already - she is 2.


----------



## bamagurl

MrsDuck said:


> My excitement didn't last.
> 
> I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> :cry:

So sorry MrsDuck :hugs:


----------



## littlemama16

MrsDuck said:


> My excitement didn't last.
> 
> I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> :cry:

So sorry to hear :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone xx

Welcome mummy_to_one and the other newbies, sorry you find yourselves here, I hope you get your jun/July bfp's 

I love the symptoms cath


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck....:hugs: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlemama16

Mummy_2_One said:


> Can I join you ladies? Have just had my second MC (5th March & 10th June) and hoping to get a BFP in JULY before my birthday =)
> 
> We have one beautiful little girl already - she is 2.

Welcome to our thread :) hopefully soon you will be posting a BFP :) xx


----------



## cfox

Straub said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> My excitement didn't last.
> 
> I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that Mrs Duck. I hope everything goes well with the surgery and you can get back to tcc as soon as you feel ready :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh MrsDuck, that's awful. I'm so sorry to hear that this isn't the sticky bean you'd hoped for. I hope the rest of the process is as painless - physically and emotionally as possible. :hugs:

@Straub - thank you for the welcome. :dust: to you and everyone else.



Mummy_2_One said:


> Can I join you ladies? Have just had my second MC (5th March & 10th June) and hoping to get a BFP in JULY before my birthday =)
> 
> We have one beautiful little girl already - she is 2.

@Mummy_2_One - I'm so sorry to hear about both of your recent losses. That's 2 losses in less time than since we started trying after our loss! 
On a curious point. Where in Brisbane are you? My Dad's side of the family is in Brisvegas. He's in Shorncliffe and my Aunt is in Bardon. I haven't been back to visit for a few years but I'm always curious to see how fellow Aussies are doing. I hope you get that :bfp: you're after asap.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks cfox - I know they're very close, but I feel blessed at least to have been able to fall again so quickly after the first one, so that gives me some hope that 3rd time will be a charm =)

I'm in Narangba which is North Brisbane (not too far from your family!), how coincidental is that?!

I hope you get your BFP this time next fortnight and it's super sticky!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi, I'd like to join too :) Hoping for a June BFP! I'm pretty sure I'm 2DPO, but haven't got crosshairs yet off FF

I have a DS who is 16 months and I recently had a MMC where the baby stopped growing at 11w5d :( I had a D&C done on 1st May, so this is my first cycle since.


----------



## Straub

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks cfox - I know they're very close, but I feel blessed at least to have been able to fall again so quickly after the first one, so that gives me some hope that 3rd time will be a charm =)
> 
> I'm in Narangba which is North Brisbane (not too far from your family!), how coincidental is that?!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this time next fortnight and it's super sticky!!

 Im in Australia too - Sydney. Nice to chat to some fellow Aussies :hugs:


----------



## Straub

Welcome Ginny83. So sorry for your loss. Not long till you will be able to test. Good Luck for you BFP


----------



## littlemama16

ginny83 said:


> Hi, I'd like to join too :) Hoping for a June BFP! I'm pretty sure I'm 2DPO, but haven't got crosshairs yet off FF
> 
> I have a DS who is 16 months and I recently had a MMC where the baby stopped growing at 11w5d :( I had a D&C done on 1st May, so this is my first cycle since.

welcome fx'd yu get a bfp really soon xx


----------



## littlemama16

Straub said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks cfox - I know they're very close, but I feel blessed at least to have been able to fall again so quickly after the first one, so that gives me some hope that 3rd time will be a charm =)
> 
> I'm in Narangba which is North Brisbane (not too far from your family!), how coincidental is that?!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this time next fortnight and it's super sticky!!
> 
> Im in Australia too - Sydney. Nice to chat to some fellow Aussies :hugs:Click to expand...

i used to live in brisvegas, logan city, but move down to tassie and live down here now but am heading up there in a few months to see some family :)


----------



## ginny83

thanks for the welcome!

I live in Australia too - I'm in Melbourne


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's great to have a few other Aussie's on here!


----------



## MrsDuck

ginny83 said:


> Hi, I'd like to join too :) Hoping for a June BFP! I'm pretty sure I'm 2DPO, but haven't got crosshairs yet off FF
> 
> I have a DS who is 16 months and I recently had a MMC where the baby stopped growing at 11w5d :( I had a D&C done on 1st May, so this is my first cycle since.

Welcome ginny :wave:


----------



## cfox

Straub said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks cfox - I know they're very close, but I feel blessed at least to have been able to fall again so quickly after the first one, so that gives me some hope that 3rd time will be a charm =)
> 
> I'm in Narangba which is North Brisbane (not too far from your family!), how coincidental is that?!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this time next fortnight and it's super sticky!!
> 
> Im in Australia too - Sydney. Nice to chat to some fellow Aussies :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey, *Mummy_2_One*, that is close! I haven't been to visit QLD in about 2 1/2 years - the last time DH and I were in Oz.

*Straub*, DH and I are from Sydney. That's where the majority of our family is and where we'll end up when we move back to Oz in a couple of years - hopefully with a family in tow :thumbup:

I don't know if my ticker is right. I've yet to get a positive OPK test. There have been faint lines for the last few days, slightly darker 2 days ago than the rest but not a blaring positive... hoping I just missed the surge with the timing and hopefully still O'ed. Temps are up a little bit. We've been :sex: almost every day just in case! 

With any luck we'll all be doing some cross-pacific :happydance: soon!


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies how is everyone going?? x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's been very quiet in here...

How is everyone? I'm waiting to O -- the most BORING part of the cycle... :sleep:


----------



## nesSAH

*Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*

For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies how we all going? 1st of july today let the bfps for this month start rolling in lol xx


----------



## ginny83

congrats Neesah!

I'm on CD 4 - really hope we catch it this cycle!! I've started taking a conception vitamins - Blackmores conceive well, usually I only take folic acid.


----------



## littlemama16

i am due for af between today and tues .. but we took this month off so see what happens did have a spot of pink blood but nothing since so fxd i have been takin conception vitamins for about 3 months


----------



## ginny83

well I'm hoping the conception vitamins help, but to be honest I fell pg on the 1st cycle when we tried in Feb and I was only taking folic acid - so I dont think they make that much of a difference, but wanted to take them just to make sure I have all my bases covered!

Hope that was IB for you!! When are you testing?


----------



## littlemama16

Well I'm out again witch got me this morning :( so tired of trying and nothing happened g took the month off and still nothing but oh we'll onto next cycle GL to everyone tho xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I just got my :bfp: tonight!! Going to do another FRER with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## littlemama16

Sweetz33 said:


> I just got my :bfp: tonight!! Going to do another FRER with FMU tomorrow.

congrats!! GL and H&H 9 months xx


----------



## ginny83

congrats Sweetz33 - I really hope I get a July BFP too!


----------



## Preciousone

Hi all can I join I'm hoping for a BFP in July :D good luck to you all x

It's been 9 days since my Eprc do you think I should start testing with opk soon ? 

Advice is needed I'm praying I get caught ASAP x


----------



## littlemama16

Preciousone said:


> Hi all can I join I'm hoping for a BFP in July :D good luck to you all x
> 
> It's been 9 days since my Eprc do you think I should start testing with opk soon ?
> 
> Advice is needed I'm praying I get caught ASAP x

Hey Hun welcome :) I'm not sure about when to start testing with opks sorry xx


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies hows everyne going? anyone near testing?? i am due to O tis weekend so hopefully this be our month :) having a crappy month tho my due date was 28th july so been bit down in the dumps :( i am hoping to get a bfp around that time as due for af on the 30th xx


----------



## Sweetz33

littlemama :dust: Fx'd!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey sweetz how are you going? mornng sickness kicked in yet? xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Ohhhh yeah....and afternoon....and evening....and middle of the night haha


----------



## littlemama16

haha oh bugger :( hopefully start to ease soon for you :) how are hoping for a boy or girl?


----------

